# so i just heard about a new update (spoilers probably)



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

my sister just sent me this so sorry if it's a little blurry





edit: it's real haha


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 16, 2021)

Free update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons delivers new content! - News - Nintendo Official Site
					

For the past year, the Animal Crossing: New Horizons game for the Nintendo Switch system has offered the ability to transform a deserted island brimming with possibility into your own personal paradise. You have our appreciation for all the creativi…




					www.nintendo.com
				




A few things:
-50 more design slots
-pro designs for umbrellas, flags, and standees
-design portal available on Nook phone

-More seasonal items in Nook Shopping, like a whoopee cushion and prom items I think

-a new online service to create a little brochure for your island!

super excited


----------



## DawnAri (Mar 16, 2021)

*MORE DESIGN SLOTS! MORE DESIGN SLOTS! MORE DESIGN SLOTS!*
needless to say I'm VERY excited

it’s also great that they are adding the design tool to the nook phone, makes so much more sense then just having it at Ables.

that brochure thing sounds cute! the Build-A-Bear collaboration sounds fun too, would be nice if we got some in game items from that


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

KATRINA IS sort of COMING BACK


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

happy for the additional custom design slots. that's been a big want for a lot of people. i probably still won't use them for a path, but i'm glad i can now use it for outdoor rugs and stuff. also glad to see that we can have custom flags now. i like holding the little nook inc. flag, but it never matches my outfit.

sad to see that blanca appears to have been dumped for... whooppee cushions... okay. i have zero interest in them, especially as i play alone. definitely would've just preferred to have the event ported over from NL. 

also a bit bummed about the nook link app thing. (idk if it's in that article, but it was on the twitter.) my phone just doesn't have the space for another app to be installed on it, and it's a bit lame that i seemingly have to miss out on exclusive items just because of that. also not sure if katrina has been relegated to a little cameo on said app, or if this is a hint that she'll be appearing in the main game soon. can only hope it's the latter.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Ooh I love what they showed on the website! Interested to see how that poster thing works 

I’m sure there’s going to be quite a few people expecting a huge update, but I wasn’t expecting much at all. In fact, I thought all there was was Sanrio, so I’m happy  I want that cake!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2021)

This is awesome. Having more design slots won't affect me one bit, but it's great to see Nintendo is listening.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

So we _did_ get an update!
I’m excited for the 50 design slots and standees are back! Also this means we’re getting new seasonal items for other holidays, probably? 

Overall pretty ok if you add Sanriio as well.


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm happy for more design slots because there were some patterns I just wanted to use on furniture. It also means I get to design for freely at Harv's without deleting some of the designs on my island.

It's said that the custom paths erases the sound of the path under it with the squishy sound still so I'll be restricting myself on those.


----------



## Aardbei (Mar 16, 2021)

It's a shame Blanca is replaced by a whoopee cushion


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 16, 2021)

wow this is great!! This actually makes pretty happy. 
I can't wait to hear more details.
The custom design slots itself will be so helpful. I hope they will have a patch for the weird line thingy that shows up when you use alot of them on the ground in one area. I will probably still hold off on a custom path, but I really could use more ground details like footprints or puddles.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

obviously i know people here tend to have an issue with ""negativity"", but i really am disheartened and disappointed to see blanca replaced by a single obsolete item on top of katrina (more than likely) being relegated to nothing but a little icon on the nook link app. (which i believe you need an online subscription for? even worse if true.) NH really feels like death to the NPCs even after a year, and i hate it.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

I also read that there’s new bunny day items this time around.

looks like I have to do the event again...


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> obviously i know people here tend to have an issue with ""negativity"", but i really am disheartened and disappointed to see blanca replaced by a single obsolete item on top of katrina (more than likely) being relegated to nothing but a little icon on the nook link app. (which i believe you need an online subscription for? even worse if true.) NH really feels like death to the NPCs even after a year, and i hate it.



Yeah, you need a subscription


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I also read that there’s new bunny day items this time around.
> 
> looks like I have to do the event again...



i heard the new items are exclusive to the nook store, so you won't need to replay the event to get them.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm actually pretty hyped for this update now.

The design slots I could do so much with since I capped out mine. Could bring new life to my island. Especially with the app allowing you to do it after 9 at night which is when I tend to get inspiration.

The prom stuff looks great and I totally want to decorate a room in my house for it and add the outfit to the wand.

Really glad to see bunny day will bring new stuff to those who played it last year. 

Super intrigued by the Nintendo online app points. Hope there is some awesome stuff on there and it's cool they have a nod to katrina on it.

Glad they have something for April fools even if it is just a whoopee cushion.

Could really care less about the trailer making but I won't share my dream address due to blood which is probably why I don't care. Poster sounds interesting if you get to keep it as an item.

And then sanrio stuff of course brings new villagers and items too.

I'd say this is overall a really great update and a lot more than I expected from this.

Very happy bunny here


----------



## Furrton (Mar 16, 2021)

GET OUTTA TOWN!!!!
So excited. I haven't even used all my design slots and I have two types of paths going! Can't wait to add more. And maybe make some clothes too.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> I also read that there’s new bunny day items this time around.
> 
> looks like I have to do the event again...


Glutton for punishment, I see!


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 16, 2021)

MORE DESIGN SLOTS IM LOSING MY MIND!!!!!! Finally something to get me excited to play again! I legit never thought they’d give us any never mind that many new slots. Plus the cake is super cute and the Sanrio stuff? Forget about it!


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 16, 2021)

Now this is a nice surprise! I didn’t expect it! 
Super excited for the 50 design slots PLUS did you all see the me toon of Katrina?? Maybe she’ll be visiting our island soon!
I’m also happy that they changed and improved bunny day! I only saw one item yet but it looked cute and I preferred the look over the last years items!
Honestly, I’m overall excited maybe Bc I had no expectations lol. The standees we can customize are exciting too and someone said customized flags?? Heck yes.
I don’t think it’s a proper update personally because of the lack of the trainer  maybe something exciting is still in store after this update? 
Overall I think the update shows they’re listening to their fans. It’s a slow process yes, but I’m optimistic that eventually they’ll change some QOL things we’ve been asking for since a year like bulk crafting or stacking of items like clams. 
I can’t wait to find out more about the new things


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 16, 2021)

This is great. I don't make my own designs often, but I do use other designs, such as a couple of custome paths for outdoor flooring, and villager caricatures for outside their houses. Those take up all of my current slots, so it's frustrating to have to shift out a design that I did make, on occasion, and have to re-make it.

Having the design portal on your phone is going to be awesome. I can't believe it took this long for that, honestly. I hated when I missed the hours for Able's, especially during events on here where you have to design custom things! Nerve-racking to say the least.

Love that they're adding umbrellas, flags, and standees. I'll probably give each of these a whirl.

The brochure...so cute! I can't wait to make a little brochure for my island! I wonder if these will be actually items that you can give? Like villager's posters? That'd be cool, to have a collection brochure from friends.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Now this is a nice surprise! I didn’t expect it!
> Super excited for the 50 design slots PLUS did you all see the me toon of Katrina?? Maybe she’ll be visiting our island soon!
> I’m also happy that they changed and improved bunny day! I only saw one item yet but it looked cute and I preferred the look over the last years items!
> Honestly, I’m overall excited maybe Bc I had no expectations lol. The standees we can customize are exciting too and someone said customized flags?? Heck yes.
> ...


I assume you meant trailer instead of trainer?
We did have a trailer for the sanrio stuff which is also part of this update. So personally I count it as a bigger update.

Still routing for lots more stuff soon because can you ever have too much stuff? Don't think so


----------



## bebebese (Mar 16, 2021)

This looks pretty beefy! Hopefully this sets the bar for the rest of the 2021 updates


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 16, 2021)

So happy for the additional custom design slots!! that opens up a lot of opportunities to get creative with your island, whether you've just started decorating or are close to finishing.


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm excited! Those design slots fill up so quick! I'm glad I upgraded my phone too lol I can finally download more apps


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 16, 2021)

The variety of things we are getting in this update has me hopeful for 2021. The 2020 updates were all fairly small and I wonder if that was mostly because of the pandemic. While we're still in this pandemic, I think most people have adapted or companies like Nintendo have figured things out, so maybe now these updates will be more sizeable and will start providing more new content and possibly more importantly, QoL updates. I'm going to be positive for now  (until the next update disappoints me...)


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 16, 2021)

One thing I’m a bit sad about tho, Blanka and April fools day still didn’t return 
It was one of my favorite events in new leaf


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 16, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> One thing I’m a bit sad about tho, Blanka and April fools day still didn’t return
> It was one of my favorite events in new leaf



Wasn't one of my favorites, but I agree with you. It's sad to say, but I think I've just gotten used to the smaller holidays being turned into Nook Shopping items with no mention of them from any villager or NPC


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 16, 2021)

Can't believe they replaced my second favourite NPC with this.







I consider this a personal attack.​


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> One thing I’m a bit sad about tho, Blanka and April fools day still didn’t return
> It was one of my favorite events in new leaf


I'm actually pretty glad that event didn't come back. I didnt find it fun and found it cheap to the point of feeling like a cheater to get villagers photos from it.

Blanka wasn't always an April fools day character so maybe they can repurpose her for something else


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

Can someone post a pic with all of the items? I can’t get in the website for some reason.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

it would have been cool we did get april fools but instead of recieving villager photos, we got different types of prank items like the whoopee cushion for example

like the whoopee cushion is pretty naff tbh and i probably won't use it but it would still be nice to have an event with blanca and get something other than photos

alsoooo vv


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 16, 2021)

This is actually a huuuge update if you think about it. It's probably the best one we've had in months! There's a lot of new content and items, so I'm super glad that we got it! Most excited about the standees, they are simply adorable!


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 16, 2021)

What if the anniversary cake is customizable and this is the default "summer" version and then you can customize it to be a spring, fall, or winter version as well! I hope that's the case.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 16, 2021)

Concerning what the Nooklink Rewards will be.

Either cool items trapped behind online subscription and app download or just app based things. Like fortune's from Katrina which were shown, which then also sucks because then it is unlikely the feature will be in the game itself.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2021)

Yesss, so excited about more design slots! Definitely going to be a game changer for themed islands


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

Blanca could still come back, though. Like she used to wander around your town back in CF and WW and you had to draw on her face and she’d go to different towns (online). Not sure if Nintendo would be ok with that today, but maybe they’ll bring her back for something other than April Fools.

Katrina I’m concerned about


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 16, 2021)

*YES! *More design slots!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 16, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Concerning what the Nooklink Rewards will be.
> 
> Either cool items trapped behind online subscription and app download or just app based things. Like fortune's from Katrina which were shown, which then also sucks because then it is unlikely the feature will be in the game itself.



The Tom Nook poster was such a let down as a reward we already see him all the timeWas it dumb of me to think the rewards would be anything different than the Nook-brand stuff from the nook stop?  Guess we’ll have to see


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Concerning what the Nooklink Rewards will be.
> 
> Either cool items trapped behind online subscription and app download or just app based things. Like fortune's from Katrina which were shown, which then also sucks because then it is unlikely the feature will be in the game itself.


One of them is the poster of Tom Nook that is taped up in the RS. I'm curious what else there will be


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> One of them is the poster of Tom Nook that is taped up in the RS. I'm curious what else there will be



Really I've never heard of that, is there a photo somewhere. Can you get it to display in your house??


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Really I've never heard of that, is there a photo somewhere. Can you get it to display in your house??


It's on Nintendo's Twitter! And yeah, I'm pretty sure you can display it in your house


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> It's on Nintendo's Twitter! And yeah, I'm pretty sure you can display it in your house


I see it now, cool, probably will all be nook inc based. 

On top of that it really does look like Katrina is stuck as a nooklink feature.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I see it now, cool, probably will all be nook inc based.
> 
> On top of that it really does look like Katrina is stuck as a nooklink feature.



Yeah, I’m bummed about Katrina. I wish they’d bring her back with her tent


----------



## Sheydra (Mar 16, 2021)

So looking forward to the 50 custom slots, I’m full and hate giving up something to get a new design.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 16, 2021)

There's also a Forsythia, another Globe and a Switch Lite (NSO related) coming up:















Will post my full thoughts later.


----------



## azurill (Mar 16, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Yeah, I’m bummed about Katrina. I wish they’d bring her back with her tent


I would have loved to have Katrina in her tent. It’s sad some NPC’s are not actually coming back.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

I dont want katrina back really.
Hated luck and was so happy to be rid of it.

If they could find another purpose for her im down for it. Or maybe just bring back the roost and let old NPCs visit it. That way they're still about in the game even if they don't do anything.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> There's also a Forsythia, another Globe and a Switch Lite (NSO related) coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh i've been playing so much HHD lately that i forgot that specific globe wasn't in new horizons lol

i didn't know about the switch lite coming back and i'm so happy, i think we can customise it like the other switch so i'm looking forward to having a pink one


----------



## jiny (Mar 16, 2021)

i’m just excited for the extra design slots !!!


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

really hate what they've done to/with katrina. she's the perfect roaming visitor (since they're seemingly obsessed with those), and yet she not only got relegated to a barely there role _outside the actual game_, she's also locked behind both a paywall and a storage wall. (if you share my predicament of not having the space on your phone to download the nook link app.) could it be a precursor to her appearing in-game? sure, at which point i'll eat my words, but i'm not getting my hopes up whatsoever.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

I _love_ that plant item, it’s soooo cute.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> tbh i've been playing so much HHD lately that i forgot that specific globe wasn't in new horizons lol
> 
> i didn't know about the switch lite coming back and i'm so happy, i think we can customise it like the other switch so i'm looking forward to having a pink one


Wait we can customise the switch?
Never knew that!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Wait we can customise the switch?
> Never knew that!


yeah to make it grey or neon ^-^


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 16, 2021)

O.M.G! this is huge. There are so many custom pattern that I had to delete because of slots limits, but with 100 spaces I won't have to make trade-offs again! maybe I can also now have several versions of the path to play around with.... custom design access from the phone is also a very great QofL update... man so many good stuff and i'm so excited !

I was not playing the game at last year's bunny day so i look forward to the event along with the new items that gets released soon. Late March is just around the corner but cannot come quick enough <3


----------



## Burumun (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm glad it seems they're listening to the fanbase, but I'd say we have a month, max, before people start complaining about how they've used up all their new design slots, and how we need even more. Back in _my_ day, we only had ten slots per character, and if you accidentally wiped away a path, you had to log on with your path mule to replace it. Bah, humbug! Get off my lawn! 
Hopefully, it also won't make lag even worse than it already is. I might just be biased because I really don't use custom patterns that often, but they seem to be one of the big contributors, from what I can tell. 

Other than that, I am curious about the Nook Points items. I hope the NSO app update is added at the same time or quickly after the game update, though. I think that was an issue last time we got new app features.


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 16, 2021)

Yay, more design slots!  And being able to customize umbrellas and standees is great. 

Can't wait to see the new Bunny Day items and what those app rewards are all about. Too bad Blanca doesn't seem to be returning.

Overall, looking forward to it!


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 16, 2021)

i’m so excited for 50 more design slots! this was really a good time to get back into the game

i’m so glad nintendo’s listening to us and i’m really happy to hear that they changed up bunny day (which hopefully means events and holidays won’t always be the exact same year after year)


----------



## oranje (Mar 16, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> There's also a Forsythia, another Globe and a Switch Lite (NSO related) coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really want that tree and globe!!! I'm excited for the 50 extra slots but I am a little disappointed there aren't any announcements for major NPCs or new stores/upgrades in the game.


----------



## Mick (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh, that's good news! I still had a few design slots left over but I definitely did compromise on some projects because of the limit. It'll be nice not to worry about that anymore. Some of those items look nice too!

Not really thrilled about the addition of a third currency, especially on a mobile app. I strongly dislike extra currencies in mobile apps, since more often than not they want you to _buy_ said currency. Really hope they don't go there!


----------



## heaven. (Mar 16, 2021)

*1st anniversary cake* - it looks so cute! i love cakes, and the more food items in game the better imo. it would be even better if it ends up having different variations for each season.
*sanrio* - nothing we didn't already know about but i'm still super duper excited. i've had a love for both sanrio and animal crossing for a long time so the crossover makes me so happy. the items and villagers are so cute.
*custom design pro editor +* - PHOTO STANDS!!! i've missed them sooooo much. i can't wait to be able to design and decorate with them. being able to customize handhelds is cool too, and i hope it eventually expands into other items like the megaphones. but even more importantly... 50 normal and pro custom design slots!? i was hoping for like... 5-10 max (if we ever got any at all)! this is so exciting, i've had so many ideas i've had to scrap due to lack of design slots. it's going to be a lot of fun redecorating parts of my island to reflect how i wanted to have them originally with custom designs.
*custom design portal* - it's going to be so nice having access to the custom design portal 24/7! it was annoying having to run to able's each time, and even more annoying having to change the system clock when they were closed.
*seasonal items* - i'm one of the few that actually likes bunny day and its associated items, so i'm pleased that it's getting some new items. a bit disappointed about the whoopee cushion being all we're seemingly getting for april fool's day, i miss the holiday and that's not an item i really see myself using. the other seasonal items look nice; especially the new plant and tiaras.
*nook link "nook points"* - i don't really enjoy the idea of having to access an outside app to collect a currency to redeem in-game items, or boxing a well loved and missed npc like katrina into it. if the items and npc are obtainable/interactable in-game without use of the app then i'd have no problem but for right now... just no. on the topic of nso though, i do like the switch lite item.
*island tour creator* - not actually part of the in-game update, but it still sounds like a fun idea. i'll probably mess around with it a bit and i look forward to seeing others promote their islands and dream addresses.


----------



## Velo (Mar 16, 2021)

BRO!!
This is so great!
I'm so stoked to finally try and use those intense paths that have like ten billion slots! I was always too intimidated to use up so many slots (I use a lot of like like speckly ground design things) so now I can use a real path maybe too??
Definitely going to try at least! 
I think it's super awesome that there are Pro designs for the fans too! I love handheld items but fans by far are the cutest. 
I don't think I'm cool enough to make the brochure thing for my island (at least not at this point) but that is a nice feature!


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 16, 2021)

I need to play more lol


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 16, 2021)

so pleased with the extra patterns and pattern options like standees and fans! i'm glad they're making in-game accessibility with things like the portal and stuff easier too. i'm also glad they're adding new items to old holidays - i suspected they would do this but i wasn't sure, and i'm glad they decided to! it's a nice little bit of effort.

i think i also like the new nookphone update for the NSO app, though i'll need to see how it actually is first. however, i really, REALLY hope they don't just have katrina appear there and then never add her to the game properly - a fate worse than resetti, and him being minimised to the faceless, pointless role he has still stinggggs for me.

i'm also super disappointed that once again, they're just adding more and more furniture into the game to 'celebrate' holidays instead of, you know, actually celebrating holidays. i'm holding out that blanca will appear alongside the whoopee cushions that i'll absolutely never use but will buy 5 of anyway, but i already know deep down that's not going to happen. 

idk... some really good and interesting QoL improvements but very little to add to the actual gameplay experience beyond decorating things or buying things. i don't imagine i'll be playing much more anytime soon unless there's something interesting beyond bunny day again. it's a little disappointing that the only celebration for the 1 year anniversary also seems to be another limited item to buy or receive that i won't use because i just do not have the space in my house.


----------



## Serabee (Mar 16, 2021)

Ooh, pumped for more design slots and design options! I'm a little bummed Blanca won't be returning for an April Fool's event, but since she wasn't teased at all, I honestly hadn't even thought of it until I saw people here complain, lol. And more Bunny Day items- SWEET! That also means we'll likely get more Hallloween/Turkey Day/Toy Day items later this year~ But I'll actually be bummed if we don't get the from the event- I wanna replay the event, but would like some new rewards for it! I guess I'm the only one who enjoyed the Bunny Day event, but I was actually looking forward to replaying it (I love all the holidays) and will be disappointed if I don't get any/get the same rewards.

I also like the island tour/brochure ideas... but it sounds like you need an external app for it? God, I hope not... I'm so sick of external apps. We have an in-game phone, why can't we have all our apps in it? I'm just sick of Nintendo assuming everyone has a phone they're glued to- I don't. I rarely use my phone, it's crappy and old, and I hate being forced to!


----------



## coldpotato (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm really glad they finally gave extra custom design slots! I actually lost hope a while ago they would add them. I just wish I cared about designing my island like I used to.. I'd have so much fun with them. I do like how they're letting us customize new items too. Very cool.

I wonder what items we get from the Katrina app thingy? And also how many new bunny day items there will be. I really hope they are choosing to add whole new sets of items for the events this year. That would definitely help in keeping things fresh and interesting.

It looks like some people were right in their predictions that they'd start focusing more on quality of life updates after the first year of events. I'm excited to see what other quality of life things they add this year now 

I'm pretty satisfied with this update so far. Sure I'd much prefer new gameplay/things to do daily but I still like the direction they seem to be going in.


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2021)

Yay! I'm so glad to see that the standees from NL are making a return and the addition of 50 extra normal and Pro Design slots is such a blessing too. What made me laugh out loud from this upcoming update were the whoopie cushions, it's going to be so funny adding a bunch of whoopie cushions around the house to prank my unsuspecting villagers. Oh, and that anniversary cake that was presented looks very delicious and detailed. I wonder what type of items that we'll be able to receive from the Nook Link Nook Points feature, perhaps new furniture or clothing to use? Bunny Day is also returning too and there's going to be newly added items being exclusive to Nook's Cranny. Time to hunt for the eggs all over again! (Unless you already have eggs in your storage to prepare for Bunny Day). Very exciting for this update to come soon along with the Sanrio stuff coming as well.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Mar 16, 2021)

I saw this on Twitter and thought it was fan-made, like those QOL update videos from Nick Ha on YouTube back when the game first came out. AND THEN I SAW THE LITTLE BLUE CHECKMARK NEXT TO THE ANIMAL CROSSING USERNAME!!! THIS IS REAL Y'ALL!!! (of course it had to be right in the middle of my finals week though... 👁👁)

Bunny Day may be obnoxious (hopefully the mechanic of the holiday changes, but not getting my hopes too high for this one!) but based on that one item they showed, at least it looks like the furniture is a lot more usable. Imo, this makes the event a lot more tolerable, because at least we may actually get some use out of the  New Bunny Day furniture probably means we'll be getting new furniture for _all _of the holidays going forward, so YAY NEW FURNITURE SETS!!!

I'm not even going to get into the more custom design slots thing because it's self explanatory. So glad to see they're listening to fans! AND I can carry around little flags AND face-cutouts are coming back? Someone pinch me, I must be dreaming!

I'm super intrigued to see what NookPoints is. I get it's like the NookStop where you check in every day and get the points, but they only showed one of the prizes. That Nook poster looks familiar, though. Is it somewhere else in the game? Will the prizes be that decoration background stuff that we've been wanting since release (museum fountain, Harv's island decor, etc.)? Will there be other ways to get NookPoints besides checking in each day? How will this affect Nook Miles?

KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA KATRINA!!!!
Enough said.


----------



## Serabee (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh, wait... it's an update for the (actual, not in-game) phone app that gives us access to new items?

...C'mon, Nintendo. LET US USE OUR IN-GAME PHONES AND NOT REAL PHONES! I was really hoping I wouldn't be disappointed by anything in this update, but I'd love access to new items, and have no desire to have to use a second device for them


----------



## deana (Mar 16, 2021)

The photo stands!!! I mean let's all just appreciate this absolute adorableness 





Do you think they will function in such a way that the villagers would peek through them from time to time?


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Oh, wait... it's an update for the (actual, not in-game) phone app that gives us access to new items?
> 
> ...C'mon, Nintendo. LET US USE OUR IN-GAME PHONES AND NOT REAL PHONES! I was really hoping I wouldn't be disappointed by anything in this update, but I'd love access to new items, and have no desire to have to use a second device for them



even if i had enough storage on my phone for the app, locking things behind a paywall on an entirely different device is still very _meh_. why should we have to have to use a second device, and then download an app on it, to access not only an entire NPC and her mechanic (seemingly, and however watered down it may be), but also _another _point system with exclusive items? shouldn't those things be in, oh, i don't know, the _actual _game? really bothers me.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Can’t say it’s my favorite update.  I’m not someone who uses custom design slots a ton, and I’m not super excited for anything else in the update.  Still, I’m glad that others are getting what they wanted for awhile now.  For me, the brochure thing is the most interesting part of the update.


----------



## Serabee (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> even if i had enough storage on my phone for the app, locking things behind a paywall on an entirely different device is still very _meh_. why should we have to have to use a second device, and then download an app on it, to access not only an entire NPC and her mechanic (seemingly, and however watered down it may be), but also _another _point system with exclusive items? shouldn't those things be in, oh, i don't know, the _actual _game? really bothers me.


Agreed 100%. IDK, it almost seems like the success of Pokemon Go has made Nintedo think phones need to now be incorporated into full, actual games (I mean, Pokemon Go is a lovely phone game... but, IMO, it's only useful if you don't actually have a gaming device for complete Pokemon games, and/or if you DON'T live in the suburbs like me). It's bad enough we have to use the phone app to access the GTS in Pokemon (there is ZERO excuse for this), but now it's being forced down our throats in ACNH, too?

I mean, everyone who buys ACNH is guaranteed to have a Switch (or be wildly disappointed). There really isn't a guarantee people will have and frequently use a cellphone.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

Wait I'm confused. So that app that let's you link to Able's qr patterns is for actual smart phones and not the Nook Phone? lol talk about privilege. Not everyone has a smart phone.

Also it's hilarious that they relegated April Fools to a whoopie cushion. I like that people are able to get more qr slots even though I don't use that them much and am nowhere close to maxing the original limit out. And cut-out stands are pretty cool to.

But for an anniversary update? This is kind of crap.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Agreed 100%. IDK, it almost seems like the success of Pokemon Go has made Nintedo think phones need to now be incorporated into full, actual games (I mean, Pokemon Go is a lovely phone game... but, IMO, it's only useful if you don't actually have a gaming device for complete Pokemon games, and/or if you DON'T live in the suburbs like me).
> 
> I mean, everyone who buys ACNH is guaranteed to have a Switch (or be wildly disappointed). There really isn't a guarantee people will have and frequently use a cellphone.



or (if they're me) guaranteed to have enough space for a largely obsolete app on said phone. at the very least, there should be a browser alternative for the point system so there's more than one way for people to have access to it. doesn't help that the island tour thing (based on the tweet's wording) is likely to _also _be a phone app, so if you want to even just experiment with that, there's _another _app you have to download unless it has a browser version. genuinely not sure why they didn't just add the items as NM rewards and have them cost an exorbitant amount or something given both how obsolete the NMs have become now that we're a year in, and how many of them people have racked up as a result.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Wait I'm confused. So that app that let's you link to Able's qr patterns is for actual smart phones and not the Nook Phone? lol talk about privilege. Not everyone has a smart phone.
> 
> Also it's hilarious that they relegated April Fools to a whoopie cushion. I like that people are able to get more qr slots even though I don't use that them much and am nowhere close to maxing the original limit out. And cut-out stands are pretty cool to.
> 
> But for an anniversary update? This is kind of crap.



Nono. The design app is in your nook phone. Nook points is in your actual phone app.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Wait I'm confused. So that app that let's you link to Able's qr patterns is for actual smart phones and not the Nook Phone? lol talk about privilege. Not everyone has a smart phone.
> 
> Also it's hilarious that they relegated April Fools to a whoopie cushion. I like that people are able to get more qr slots even though I don't use that them much and am nowhere close to maxing the original limit out. And cut-out stands are pretty cool to.
> 
> But for an anniversary update? This is kind of crap.



no, the custom design thing is for the in-game phone. it's just the design portal as an app so you can access it out of hours when able's is closed. the irl phone thing is to do with nook link. as far as i understand it, there's a another "currency" that you can acquire by downloading the app (i think it's my nintendo or something?) and checking in daily. then you can use that new currency to buy new exclusive items in-game. oh, and katrina's there too. as a little icon, who presumably tells you your fortune -- whether or not it actually does anything in-game remains to be seen. i'm just going off of the screenshots.


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm glad about the extra slots and have been trying to stay positive... but I'm finally at a point where im genuinely disappointed that apparently this is all there is to the game. Designing, decorating, collecting, a bit of dialog and thats about it. No extra games, to few old NPCs, no brewster, no shopping buildings/street, no mini games, no multiplayer features besides trading and talking. I mean I get it, they focused a lot on graphics and they are absolutely stunning... but it's heartbreaking to see another thing becoming more about being pretty and earning money, and less 
about being immersive, good content and having a more varied set of features.

Also, why the F do we get a NEW currency when the others (nook miles and bells) are becoming useless because of the lack of content?


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> (i think it's my nintendo or something?)



i lied, it's actually the "nintendo switch online" app. amazing name.


----------



## Serabee (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> or (if they're me) guaranteed to have enough space for a largely obsolete app on said phone. at the very least, there should be a browser alternative for the point system so there's more than one way for people to have access to it. doesn't help that the island tour thing (based on the tweet's wording) is likely to _also _be a phone app, so if you want to even just experiment with that, there's _another _app you have to download unless it has a browser version. genuinely not sure why they didn't just add the items as NM rewards and have them cost an exorbitant amount or something given both how obsolete the NMs have become now that we're a year in, and how many of them people have racked up as a result.


Yah, I wanted to have a fun game on my phone when I was working for my lunch break (fortunately that has... not been a concern this year, working from home) but it came down to that or being able to use the GTS in Pokemon- which is NOT a choice I should be forced to make


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't have a smart phone and I don't like that I would have to buy a smart phone simply to experience part of the game. Nintendo never used to be this exclusive. I don't like that they're stepping towards this territory. It feels very mobile and gacha.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

I dont know why, but for such a happy positive game, some of the more "dedicated" fans can be a little... entitled and ungrateful :/

The game is a year old, weve all put hundreds of hours, if not thousands into it. With all the fun and time we have put into the game, I think its more than met its value in price.

Now there are people actually angry that an NPC didn't get added in a free update or they're bored after 100% completing the game because they put more time than a normal human ever should into the game?

Sorry for getting fed up and acting in the same way I'm complaining about

And even if you really don't like the game... that's okay too. Not everything has to be designed with you in mind. I've bought things in the past I didnt find fun. It happens.

But no, the anniversary "just" gives a cake and there is an app to use so let's all cry about how bad life is.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

We're allowed to voice our concerns and complain. If you don't like that, you can ignore me. I would rather say how I really feel then to keep quiet or lie. I'm not trying to kill your good vibes, I just don't think this update is really good considering this marks its anniversary.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont know why, but for such a happy positive game, some of the more "dedicated" fans can be a little... entitled and ungrateful :/
> 
> The game is a year old, weve all put hundreds of hours, if not thousands into it. With all the fun and time we have put into the game, I think its more than met its value in price.
> 
> ...



people are allowed their opinions, whether positive or negative, whether you agree with them or not, and you need to stop trying to police that _again_. notice how neither i nor anyone else who's disappointed has told people who are excited/happy to "get a grip" or call them "entitled" and "ungrateful". maybe just leave people and their opinions alone instead. they're not hurting you, and you're perfectly capable of ignoring them.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> people are allowed their opinions, whether positive or negative, whether you agree with them or not, and you need to stop trying to police that _again_. notice how neither i nor anyone else who's disappointed has told people who are excited/happy to "get a grip" or call them "entitled" and "ungrateful". maybe just leave people and their opinions alone instead. they're not hurting you, and you're perfectly capable of ignoring them.


I'm just voicing my opinion like you are


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm just voicing my opinion like you are



no you're not lmao, you're being deliberately inflammatory and insulting people.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm just voicing my opinion like you are


While also throwing petty insults.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> no you're not lmao, you're being deliberately inflammatory and insulting people.


I didnt name anyone. And its my opinion.
Stop policing it


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm just voicing my opinion like you are


i don't want to sound mean or anything but it did sound more like u were insulting other's opinions


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 16, 2021)

I think its good to express concerns and complaints, because that way the developers know what their audience is thinking. They can ignore it sure, but at least it's  a choice than, not an oversight.

I mean people complained about not having enough slots at 50, and other people shamed them because previous games had only 10 of 20 or whatever. And now the developers DID add extra slots because they heard their audience and thought this was a good feature to expend on.

So yeah complaining works sometimes lol I'm not gonna stop. People only complain because they care, so of course the mosr dedicated people also tend to complain the most.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't have a smart phone and I don't like that I would have to buy a smart phone simply to experience part of the game. Nintendo never used to be this exclusive. I don't like that they're stepping towards this territory. It feels very mobile and gacha.



it's _really _stupid/weird, and i don't understand the thought process behind it personally. at the very least, it should be something like: you can buy the nook link items for, say, 10 points (of the new currency) apiece, but then also buy them in-game at a marked up price of, say, 20k nook miles apiece. that way there's still some incentive for people to get the items via the app if they choose to (especially if they're newer to the game and don't have 100k+ nook miles) because it's potentially faster/cheaper, but also an alternative for people who aren't able to get said app, don't have access to a smartphone, and/or don't want to download additional stuff to get the items. or, _at the very least_, there should be a browser alternative.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i don't want to sound mean or anything but it did sound more like u were insulting other's opinions


Its not so much the opinions I'm critical of, but the attitudes behind them.
I by no means think that everyone should like everything we have gotten or not think there is room for improvements to the game.

Like, anyone who's disappointed they didn't get what they want, I can get that. But those who are genuinely annoyed or angry about it... it just feels like entitlement to me.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm super excited for everything but the Nook Link stuff. _Really am getting punished for having a outdated decade old smartphone._ 

Hopefully the exclusive items aren't too spectacular. Agreed though, wish there was a browser alternative. I care more about my computers than my phone.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I'm super excited for everything but the Nook Link stuff. _Really am getting punished for having a outdated decade old smartphone._
> 
> Hopefully the exclusive items aren't too spectacular. Agreed though, wish there was a browser alternative. I care more about my computers than my phone.


That's a step above me lol. I don't even have a smart phone. I still haven't upgraded from my flip-phone lol. The thing hasn't died in all these years.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

i really like the items added, maybe not the whoopee cushion though lol
and it's amazing how we can get 100 new design slots considering we only had like 10 in past games

i didn't actually notice the nook point thingy was on the actual phone app at first, i do have the app but i still think it's unfair for those who aren't able to get it and it should have been on the ingame phone 

it's fine because there's still loads of new jazzy things being added, i'm mainly excited for the sanrio villagers and furniture of course but everything else is good too 



Moritz said:


> Its not so much the opinions I'm critical of, but the attitudes behind them.
> I by no means think that everyone should like everything we have gotten or not think there is room for improvements to the game.
> 
> Like, anyone who's disappointed they didn't get what they want, I can get that. But those who are genuinely annoyed or angry about it... it just feels like entitlement to me.


it's cool we can just carry on and focus on talking about the update, we all have different opinions on the items added and that's fine ^-^


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 16, 2021)

airysuit said:


> I'm glad about the extra slots and have been trying to stay positive... but I'm finally at a point where im genuinely disappointed that apparently this is all there is to the game. Designing, decorating, collecting, a bit of dialog and thats about it. No extra games, to few old NPCs, no brewster, no shopping buildings/street, no mini games, no multiplayer features besides trading and talking. I mean I get it, they focused a lot on graphics and they are absolutely stunning... but it's heartbreaking to see another thing becoming more about being pretty and earning money, and less
> about being immersive, good content and having a more varied set of features.
> 
> Also, why the F do we get a NEW currency when the others (nook miles and bells) are becoming useless because of the lack of content?



wait, you mean you don't want yet another currency to only spend on DIY recipes you'll never use and limited edition furniture to replace entire holiday events that you also won't ever use because you have nowhere to put it thanks to every other bit of limited edition furniture you bought 6 months ago? speak for yourself! /s i promise


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's a step above me lol. I don't even have a smart phone. I still haven't upgraded from my flip-phone lol. The thing hasn't died in all these years.



I'm the same way. I stuck with a flip-phone for many years until I upgraded to a smartphone (one that was already starting to be outdated at the time pfft). If it isn't broken, why bother changing it haha.

If this keeps up though, the habit of needing to link with many apps, it may be time for me to upgrade sooner rather than later.


----------



## kurisu (Mar 16, 2021)

i just wanted a little more for the first anniversary... not that i'm not happy about the extra custom slots and stuff, but if this isn't the time to do something extravagant what is? it's not even like the recent updates had new features aside from events; the dream suite was the last one iirc and it was in the fall wasn't it?

if they're not going to do anything big now i hope we don't have to wait until summer  i really want a better t&t and new, permanent npcs.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 16, 2021)

The new Bunny Day items are a cool touch, this is the first game to add new items related to a holiday. We don't know the rest of the new items, but from the little one seen on the images (which is adorable) I'm assuming they aren't taking the "easy" path and just bringing the old furniture sets. I'm so glad they are able to be creative instead of just using the same old sets.

I don't care about the increased custom slots since I don't use many of them, but I'm happy for those that wanted them (it was probably one of the most requested features). However, the option of using standees is indeed great- it's almost a new furniture option much more vesatile than the current thing you put paintings on (apologies the english word for that thing is not with me atm). Those who wanted to design other things should be happy now as well  Oh and the QoL update of letting you use the portal as an app on your NookPhone is neat!

The Nook Points feature I'm mixed on- will they be exclusive not orderable items? I actually would have preferred to add those items to the Nook Miles system instead, but oh well. Excited to read Katrina's dialogue, it must be very good since it's a fan favorite.

The brochure feature is gonna be my favorite one depending on how it's handled. Eagerly awaiting it.

The items added on this update seem nice, the forsythia is so nice and I have high hopes for the whoopie cushion. The clothing items are nice, not exactly my thing but the stash looks great. The new globe is a bit redundant but not everything can be a winner.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> my sister just sent me this so sorry if it's a little blurry
> View attachment 361699
> 
> edit: it's real haha



Aw, this is awesome! I love having new features added to animal crossing, i'm excited for ALL the new and upcoming releases and updates. Can't wait to share them with my significant other, cool!


----------



## Solio (Mar 16, 2021)

If you're not into custom designs, all this update offers, are the Sanrio villagers (which require amiibo you might have or not have), a couple of seasonal items and a wonky mobile app no-one asked for... 
I understand everyone who is disappointed by this update.
I find it odd, that the anniversary update of all things caters to such a specific demographic.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

kurisu said:


> i just wanted a little more for the first anniversary... not that i'm not happy about the extra custom slots and stuff, but if this isn't the time to do something extravagant what is? it's not even like the recent updates had new features aside from events; the dream suite was the last one iirc and it was in the fall wasn't it?
> 
> if they're not going to do anything big now i hope we don't have to wait until summer  i really want a better t&t and new, permanent npcs.



We might still get something for Animal Crossing's 20th anniversary in April. Also, considering we had Mario items + Sanrio villagers (and their items) + this update (which includes design slots, design items, new items, new event items, etc), I think March was pretty packed in terms of new updates included in the game. That makes me think that we won't have to wait long for more updates (I'm convinced we'll hear/see something new for April).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont know why, but for such a happy positive game, some of the more "dedicated" fans can be a little... entitled and ungrateful :/
> 
> The game is a year old, weve all put hundreds of hours, if not thousands into it. With all the fun and time we have put into the game, I think its more than met its value in price.
> 
> ...


People have the right to complain about what is wrong with the game and their reasons are valid. Just because you don't like what they say doesn't mean you have to insult them. You are free to like the game how you want thats fine, its your opinion. Don't try to make them change their mind. Their reasoning of why they don't like certain things in this game is valid, as long as you respect their opinions thats all their is. Like with any other fandom there is bound to be bad ones but, we try and not let them ruin the fun.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

Solio said:


> If you're not into custom designs, all this update offers, are the Sanrio villagers (which require amiibo you might have or not have), a couple of seasonal items and a wonky mobile app no-one asked for...
> I understand everyone who is disappointed by this update.
> I find it odd, that the anniversary update of all things caters to such a specific demographic.



To be fair, it wasn't framed as an "anniversary update" but instead we got a 1-year-anniversary cake. And I will also add that Sanrio + more design slots + design items was something the AC community had been requesting for a while now, so I'm super glad Nintendo is actually listening for once.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> People have the right to complain about what is wrong with the game and their reasons are valid. Just because you don't like what they say doesn't mean you have to insult them. You are free to like the game how you want thats fine, its your opinion. Don't try to make them change their mind. Their reasoning of why they don't like certain things in this game is valid, as long as you respect their opinions thats all their is. Like with any other fandom there is bound to be bad ones but, we try and not let them ruin the fun.


As I said earlier, it's fine to not like things. I take no issues with that.
I only take issue with those who expect, demand, and then get angry when the game doesn't give them exactly what they want.


----------



## KimvW (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m happy with the update. I was only expecting the Sanrio stuff and maybe some seasonal items so all the little additions are a welcome surprise! I know a lot of us were hoping for a big anniversary update (me included) but Nintendo never promised us that.


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2021)

Let's try to keep the tone in this thread friendly all!


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 16, 2021)

There's not a lot I'm personally excited about in this update, but there is quite a bit of content when I consider the Sanrio update combined with today's announcement, so I think that's a good sign overall. The custom design spots are something I know a lot of the community had asked for, so it's nice to see that come to fruition.

I think the announcement strategy for this update has been a little clunky. If the Sanrio stuff + today's announcements had all been presented together in one trailer at the same time, I think it would have felt more substantial. I get why they split it up, but I think it may have affected the perception of the update.

I'm curious to see what they have planned for the 2.0 update - whether they are saving something big for it like a new building or NPC, or if it will just be similar to past updates with new items, etc.


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 16, 2021)

Do y’all think there might be another secret update they haven’t mentioned yet? Like a part 2 of this update to celebrate the anniversary properly?
Probably not tho, since this update already goes into April 

A random question that I have about previous seasonal items that can be ordered in the catalog: could I theoretically Time travel back to get them if I missed them/ want more of them?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> There's not a lot I'm personally excited about in this update, but there is quite a bit of content when I consider the Sanrio update combined with today's announcement, so I think that's a good sign overall. The custom design spots are something I know a lot of the community had asked for, so it's nice to see that come to fruition.
> 
> I think the announcement strategy for this update has been a little clunky. If the Sanrio stuff + today's announcements had all been presented together in one trailer at the same time, I think it would have felt more substantial. I get why they split it up, but I think it may have affected the perception of the update.
> 
> I'm curious to see what they have planned for the 2.0 update - whether they are saving something big for it like a new building or NPC, or if it will just be similar to past updates with new items, etc.


Yeah I think if they would've shown us a trailer of whats to come in 2021 like they did last year when all the events were teased we would be able to look forward to what was to come in the future. Seems like they are not doing it. Not yet at least. I would hope later on they would give us a trailer of what to look forward to coming soon so that way we don't have to keep speculating or guessing of what to expect. Take for example the trailer we saw last year when Leif, Redd, May Day and Stamp Rally was shown to us. That gave a lot of people excitement and there was a lot of stuff to look forward to. 

I will agree that it is clunky and slow considering how January we didn't get much, February we got the Festivale event which we already knew for a while, and of course the Mario day update where we knew about this since last year yet for some reason Nintendo had to remind us several times. They should at least focus on the new stuff they want to show off later in the year and of course what changes will be made to the game, but for now what they showed us is a step in the right direction so we'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Do y’all think there might be another secret update they haven’t mentioned yet? Like a part 2 of this update to celebrate the anniversary properly?
> Probably not tho, since this update already goes into April
> 
> A random question that I have about previous seasonal items that can be ordered in the catalog: could I theoretically Time travel back to get them if I missed them/ want more of them?


I wouldnt be surprised if we did get a larger update over the next few months.

I think people are putting too much weight on the anniversary.
With covid going on, I wouldn't be shocked if there were delays to their schedule and couldn't hit that sort of timeline anymore.

The game did get delayed for release due to not wanting to put crunch onto the team.
Speculation of course but I wouldn't be shocked if that's happening again now


----------



## mocha. (Mar 16, 2021)

Ah this is so exciting! It’s things like this that will keep me interested in ACNH. I feel like each time I was bored in past games there was no reason for me to pick it back up until I felt like I wanted to play again. At least with free updates like this it gives players more incentive to play when we’re lacking motivation to pick the game up!


----------



## azurill (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m still excited about this update. Just not sure why they have to put some of it on a smartphone app and not the in game app, I have the app so it’s not a problem for me it’s just another thing some people won’t have access to. As much as I’m excited for the Sanrio items and villages getting the cards to get them will be a problem. I like the cake we are getting and figured that’s what we would get. I think I will be making a bakery  on my island now that we have another new food item. The extra design Slots will help so I can have bakery signs.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Ooo I want that whoopee cushion so bad and I wonder what the prom clothes look like. :0

The custom design stuff doesn’t matter to me because I don’t use custom designs anyway. I’m glad they added more slots for those that wanted them.

edit: I just realized that many people apparently are not happy with this update. But I’m so happy lol I wasn’t expecting anything so I’m officially HYPE!


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> I’m still excited about this update. Just not sure why they have to put some of it on a smartphone app and not the in game app, I have the app so it’s not a problem for me it’s just another thing some people won’t have access to. As much as I’m excited for the Sanrio items and villages getting the cards to get them will be a problem. I like the cake we are getting and figured that’s what we would get. I think I will be making a bakery  on my island now that we have another new food item. The extra design Slots will help so I can have bakery signs.


I doubt there will be any particularly good stuff on the app. I think its probably just there to remind people the app exists XD

I would rather they hadn't of done it that way, but like you I have the app so it's not an issue. Just a little odd.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 16, 2021)

K while you are all bickering at each other... 

I'm so excited for this update  I think its one of the best ones we have gotten so far. 

50 custom design slots? I'm not gonna know what to do with them all.


----------



## azurill (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I doubt there will be any particularly good stuff on the app. I think its probably just there to remind people the app exists XD
> 
> I would rather they hadn't of done it that way, but like you I have the app so it's not an issue. Just a little odd.


Your probably right I usually forget that it’s there lol. I’m curious about the items and how much each would cost with the new points.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Ooo I want that whoopee cushion so bad and I wonder what the prom clothes look like. :0
> 
> The custom design stuff doesn’t matter to me because I don’t use custom designs anyway. I’m glad they added more slots for those that wanted them.


I had it in NL, when you sat on it, it farted lol


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 16, 2021)

Although I'm not someone who cares to utilize patterns for paths, I'm on board for more design slots. I might like to download some outfits. I also like that they're adding the ability to make designs for fans, flags, standees, and umbrellas.

Definitely love that Prom Wall and totally have a use for it in one of my characters' houses.

On the more negative side, not at all a fan of more items being tied to the Nintendo Switch Online phone app. Like a few others members throughout the thread, I don't have a phone (and, personally, I don't want one), so whenever games do this sort of bonus exclusive content for phones it just sucks. Also not fond of Katrina likely being relegated to just the NSO app. She seemed like one of the missing NPCs that they could easily have justified bringing back in the actual game.

Mixed bag for me.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I had it in NL, when you sat on it, it farted lol


Omggg I need multiple!!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Mar 16, 2021)

Alright time for my usual opinions post on this update as I've had time to mull over all the new stuff.

*The good:*

- _New Bunny day items_. Bunny Day is already my favourite event so I'm pleased to see some new stuff crop up. I personally never expected them to add anything at all to old events so this was a pleasant surprise.

- _More custom design space._ I may finally invest in to getting some custom paths going. I've put it off until now because while I had space I felt I would just get burned by running out of space real quick.

- _Ability to make custom handheld flags._ Okay fine, the standees and umbrellas are good too but I've always kept the Nook Inc Pennant in my inventory because I like waving a tiny flag around entirely too much. I may be the only person hype about the flags...

-_Cake is cute._ New Plant item is cute. Globe... also cute.

*The bad:*

-_The Smart Phone app_ being more integrated. I really don't like using phone apps for my games and I don't enjoy the feeling that I'm eventually going to be forced in to downloading it. Speaking of...

- _Katrina._ Oh dear. While I was never the biggest fan of her this is not a good sign. Katrina is a pretty iconic NPC so seeing them have no issue with relegating her to _not in game_ phone app quells my hopes for returning NPCs. Also what will become of Katrina 5-8 years from now when the app is defunct? She will just be gone then...

- _April Fools. _Where is our queen Blanca at? I had hoped last year they just didn't have time to make April Fools a thing due to Bunny day and the pandemic, but not having Blanca seems like a deliberate decision on their part now. Given Katrinas fate I'm extremely doubtful she will return.

--

Overall I see positive things but I also see things that concern me about the direction Nintendo is taking with the game. I won't give up hope quite yet about certain things I'd like to see in the game, but I would also be lying if I said I didn't feel less optimistic now. I'll still enjoy some of the new stuff though.​


----------



## Cyku (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm pretty excited for the update! Never had problems with the designs space but it's good to know I'll be secure with it. Also, Nintendo is acting like a free-to-play game with the new furniture for bunny event, with the exception that you that don't have to pay for it XD I hope I'll be able to experience the bunny day furniture from the previous year too - I haven't had the chance! 
About the app - well, I thought a lot of people use it, I wouldn't be able to text so easily with people without it o.o Well, I doubt the app will give you some luxury items, probably more like that poster or something, nothing too special for people who can't/don't want to install the app. And if they want the stuff... well, there's still trading? Just as with the Pocket Camp stuff ^^


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 16, 2021)

It's cool how we can design umbrellas, flags and those sorts of things again. It felt weird designing without having that feature.
Also I love the cake

Plus, excited that Katrina is returning! However, if she's just the character that gives you more tokens or whatever, that's going to be pretty disappointing. I loved going into her tent each week and unlocking her shop in the NL days.

Another major disappointment for me is April Fool's Day. I mean, just a whoopee cushion? Where's Blanca? They're a staple to the franchise!

Not as excited about this update, but I'm glad that Nintendo is listening to the community a tiny bit more.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 16, 2021)

I wake up in the morning and I have just seen this news this is so exciting I can not wait   

Also just a side note:
So because we have daily logins in the app to allow us to collect more nook points? Does that mean eventually they will be adding more items? Seeing as most people by now would have the furniture and the other colours that it comes in?


----------



## Faux (Mar 16, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Can’t say it’s my favorite update.  I’m not someone who uses custom design slots a ton, and I’m not super excited for anything else in the update.  Still, I’m glad that others are getting what they wanted for awhile now.  For me, the brochure thing is the most interesting part of the update.



Even if you don't like it, thanks for the positivity about it anyway, I'm tired of everyone pitching a fit when Nintendo listens because it's not good enough for them or exactly what THEY wanted. I'm afraid it's going to make Nintendo stop listening if they can never win with it ...


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 16, 2021)

Really going to be curious what the 2.0 rolls out.


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 16, 2021)

I don’t think people will be missing out on a lot without the app tho? Looking at the screenshots I’m assuming the new feature is if you log in everyday, you get 10 points and then there’s an insignificant message at the bottom of your screen with a png of Katrina slapped on or something. So she’s barely even an NPC and doesn’t offer any new mechanics

For the furniture I’m assuming it will be Nook-esque things, or maybe the office furniture in the town hall. Trading it shouldn’t be a problem either (hopefully  )


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> I don’t think people will be missing out on a lot without the app tho? I’m assuming the new feature is if you log in everyday, you get 10 points and then there’s an insignificant message at the bottom of your screen with Katrina’s daily words or something. Nothing really special with her
> 
> For the furniture I’m assuming it will be Nook-esque things, or maybe the office furniture in the town hall. Trading it shouldn’t be a problem either (hopefully  )



Pretty much this.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> One of them is the poster of Tom Nook that is taped up in the RS. I'm curious what else there will be


Give me villagers that can be invited similar to amiibos. Each visit costs Nook Points and on the third you can convince them to move in; if they're older villagers all the better given you get to *choose* who you want moving in. I'd even take a random chance of who shows up if it means having the previous villagers taken out return; just nix the three visits in that case.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> I don’t think people will be missing out on a lot without the app tho? Looking at the screenshots I’m assuming the new feature is if you log in everyday, you get 10 points and then there’s an insignificant message at the bottom of your screen with Katrina’s daily words or something. So she’s barely even an NPC and doesn’t offer any new mechanics
> 
> For the furniture I’m assuming it will be Nook-esque things, or maybe the office furniture in the town hall. Trading it shouldn’t be a problem either (hopefully  )


I'm a huge fan of this idea, actually. I know I'll be logging in daily just to accumulate points, even if I never use them.


----------



## SirOctopie (Mar 16, 2021)

I was literally browsing path designs yesterday and thinking: "I'd definitely do this if they added more custom design slots." AND HOLY MOLY THEY DID IT! The ideas are flowing from my head like crazy and I can't wait to get to work on my island. 

Also the fact that they added 50 slots! I am so, so happy!


----------



## coldpotato (Mar 16, 2021)

I definitely respect all opinions on this positive or negative but I just want to point out I do think some disappointment could have been avoided.
I saw people hyping up an anniversary update months ago even when Nintendo gave us no clue that we would even have one. People hyping up awesome things like Brewster and all sorts of things. It's good to be hopeful sometimes but I really don't get why you'd fantasize and expect so many things for an anniversary update. Nintendo did not hype an anniversary update much at all and didn't even have a trailer for this. It's to the point where I'm shocked we are even getting the stuff we are getting. I think super high expectations are more to blame on disappointment this time than anything Nintendo did.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 16, 2021)

I think it’s important to talk about stuff you don’t like, especially given that this update does prove that the devs are listening (and one thing I do like from what I’ve heard about AC development _is _the fact that it’s a very collaborative effort)... but at the same time being repetitively critical or overly hyperbolic about something _sucks _and it’s important to balance that out with the stuff you _do _like about something... so imma do this with this update!

First off, not really a big design guy so I’m not too fussed about the addition of more design slots... but I also have an intense desire to dig out my NL cutout patterns (somehow, they’re mostly from Nintendo’s own Dream Address) and the ability to make uchiwa fans and flags is honestly a GAME CHANGER. Weird how you couldn’t make umbrellas until this update, tho.
Slightly mixed feelings on the Design Portal becoming an app, tho. More design slots is a genuine QOL update, making things an app instead of an actual thing you interact with in game is just making things a bit too easy for my liking (compared to something like Nook Shopping, which I’m incentivised to check at the Nook Stop because it gets me Nook Miles to do) and it kinda removes charm, especially from the Able Sisters, which has had a bit of a rough time of it lately, given how there isn’t much incentive to not use the changing room and the removal of “episodes” since after the Wii game. However, optional.
Speaking of Nook Shopping, while I still don’t like using it to get the minor event items instead of, idk, fleshing them out into actual things that the villagers hold little celebrations for, I’m impressed by how many holidays it actually celebrates. I especially love the prom stuff, and the return of the cool globe!
Also amusing that it’s a Forsythia, given how the descendant of the man who named it was for many years a much-loved gameshow host on UK TV!
Also WOO NEW HOUSEPLANT FINALLY, EVEN IF IT’S LIMITED TIME ONLY
Mixed feelings on April Fool’s Day not returning from NL. On one hand, it’s a nice little event with an NPC that’s been given a new role that actually suits them, unlike *glances around at all the NPCs that got new roles in NL* and gives them a purpose other than “hahahaha I just drew something rude on their face”, as well as giving the villagers actual things that set them apart from other villagers in their personality. On the other hand, this is all undercut by it being an easy way to get villager pics, something that should inherently be worked towards and treated as a reward. Also they’re not actually silly pranky things, unlike Super Tortimer and the leaf item, so I’m glad they’ve gone with a whoopee cushion this time around. As long as my villagers tell me the most outrageous lies that day, I’ll be very happy.
I’m glad that there’s another little tchotchke for me paying £18 a year for Nintendo Switch Online (even if ew, paid online... but that’s a games industry gripe, not a Nintendo gripe). Also WOO NINTENDO CONSOLES IN GAME, NOW GIVE US MINIGAMES FOR THEM
Nook Points basically just seems like an AC-specific version of My Nintendo platinum points, rather than a micro transactiony thing... which is one of two good things about it. The other is YAY NEW NOOK INC STUFF. It’s still kinda weird that it exists, tho, given it’ll probably shut down one day (glances at the ruins of the Pokemon dream website from Black and White), it’s probably got items that’ll be exclusive to it and that kinda shuts people out again, and, y’know, I’ve got over 500000 Nook Miles sitting there doing nothing, but hey, I check the app for catalog reasons, I’m probably going to do it anyway?
If they Annie from Splatoon Katrina and have her as just a pic in the app, I’m going to be MAD. But I’m also very much “they’ll somehow find roles for old NPCs, or at least put the models into the game so you can use them in Photopia”, and I’m also very much “Some NPCs work better as shops, and some NPCs work better as travellers... and Katrina honestly works well as both?” On the plus side, if they’ve actually properly added a luck mechanic into the game I’m going to be very happy.
AW YEAH ANNIVERSARY CAKE, AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE’LL GET ANOTHER NEXT YEAR, EVEN BETTER
I didn’t even mention the Sanrio stuff, and it’s the biggest part of the update here. Not interested in crossover villagers, but very much like some of the furniture.
Going by the Nook Shopping stuff, looks like the next update’s in about a month’s time? Which means we seem to be getting monthly updates now.
Overall, while I’ve got some gripes with it (including the usual BREWSTER ISN’T HERE YET, WHERE’S NOOK N’ GO and some other “the devs have made things easier in response to player feedback, sometimes to the detriment of what AC is meant to be” gripes I’ve had with the game since day 1), I’m still fairly impressed with the update? It’s pretty meaty and substantial, which compared to some of the recent updates is honestly a good thing, and bodes well for the rest of 2021’s updates.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

so i've been looking at this




and does that sash thing look like it would be part of the dress or considered a bag item?


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> so i've been looking at this
> View attachment 361784
> and does that sash thing look like it would be part of the dress or considered a bag item?


I believe the sash is separate like a backpack!

the floor looks really nice too!!


----------



## Valeris (Mar 16, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> I think it’s important to talk about stuff you don’t like, especially given that this update does prove that the devs are listening (and one thing I do like from what I’ve heard about AC development _is _the fact that it’s a very collaborative effort)... but at the same time being repetitively critical or overly hyperbolic about something _sucks _and it’s important to balance that out with the stuff you _do _like about something... so imma do this with this update!
> 
> First off, not really a big design guy so I’m not too fussed about the addition of more design slots... but I also have an intense desire to dig out my NL cutout patterns (somehow, they’re mostly from Nintendo’s own Dream Address) and the ability to make uchiwa fans and flags is honestly a GAME CHANGER. Weird how you couldn’t make umbrellas until this update, tho.
> Slightly mixed feelings on the Design Portal becoming an app, tho. More design slots is a genuine QOL update, making things an app instead of an actual thing you interact with in game is just making things a bit too easy for my liking (compared to something like Nook Shopping, which I’m incentivised to check at the Nook Stop because it gets me Nook Miles to do) and it kinda removes charm, especially from the Able Sisters, which has had a bit of a rough time of it lately, given how there isn’t much incentive to not use the changing room and the removal of “episodes” since after the Wii game. However, optional.
> ...


I'd prefer the luck mechanic not to be in the game. I didn't like bad luck days where running wasn't an option unless you wanted to fall continually. In a way it almost reminds me of Smash with the old "random slipping" mechanic they implemented. Now if they replace that with something else that could equate to bad luck, I'm all for that.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 16, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> It's cool how we can design umbrellas, flags and those sorts of things again. It felt weird designing without having that feature.
> Also I love the cake
> 
> Plus, excited that Katrina is returning! However, if she's just the character that gives you more tokens or whatever, that's going to be pretty disappointing. I loved going into her tent each week and unlocking her shop in the NL days.
> ...



As much as I miss Blanca, April Fools wasn't a big deal in previous games _except_ New Leaf. In all previous game all you got was an item as well from Tortimer (and like a letter in WW).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I'd prefer the luck mechanic not to be in the game. I didn't like bad luck days where running wasn't an option unless you wanted to fall continually. In a way it almost reminds me of Smash with the old "random slipping" mechanic they implemented. Now if they replace that with something else that could equate to bad luck, I'm all for that.


Well considering that most of the game is RNG based it would make sense for Katrina to appear since you can get good luck if you're having a bad time one day and the next day turns out to be lucky. Idk I am not usually a fan of stuff being so random all the time because its hard to predict whats going to even happen. Its love/hate relationship I have with luck based in general in some games.


----------



## nammie (Mar 16, 2021)

More design slots are cool but I didn't even fill up all my current design slots so not a huge deal to me. Not really into any of the new items except the plant and the cake since I'm really missing more.. plants and food... the customization of umbrellas and photo stands were literally in ACNL, and I didn't even realize that wasn't in this game until now lol

That feature to make a trailer is cute, but I wonder if it will capture the extreme lagginess on my island in all its glory, or will Nintendo finally release some stabilization patches? lol

Really not into having to use their actual phone app to get items in game either... and lol is Katrina literally just... an image on the app now? Really hope not...

I guess still just rly excited about the Sanrio stuff, and meh over everything else. Guess I'll see if Marty can get me to start playing the game more regularly again lol


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

A whoopee cushion?
Seriously? 
We ask for sofas and get a fart pillow!


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 16, 2021)

Mfw when they announce Bunny Day is back with new items


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> Mfw when they announce Bunny Day is back with new items


Thats the face of someone who wants to make you feel uncomfortable......


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, I guess this is it for me. I expected nothing and that's what they delivered, in my opinion, so I guess I'll do what I said I'd do, which is leave the game, or at the very least, only log in during times in which you can purchase a (mostly) useless item through the Nook Stop and that's it.

I have no use for more custom design slots since I have created a grand total of zero and this addition is not going to make that number change. I'm not going to purchase or invite the Sanrio villagers because I only like Etoile and I'm certainly not buying the whole thing for only one villager. They still haven't upgraded the damn shop. They've removed Blanca and probably all minor holidays will be replaced by a cushion or something. They intentionally removed holiday NPCs just so they could add them throughout the year to give the illusion that every update was adding something new. There's so much more than that but the list could be endless.

All in all, it's pretty clear to me that New Horizons is going to be lacking throughout its entire life span. I mean, if this is the so-called anniversary update (which, by the way, is acknowledged by giving us a cake, woo-hoo), then there won't be any other more meaningful update. I tried to cut them some slack because there's this whole pandemic situation and remain positive but they've made it so hard and I'm done waiting for something that will most likely not come. If they decide to add everything that's missing some day, I might come back, but until then, I've just stopped caring.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I'd prefer the luck mechanic not to be in the game. I didn't like bad luck days where running wasn't an option unless you wanted to fall continually. In a way it almost reminds me of Smash with the old "random slipping" mechanic they implemented. Now if they replace that with something else that could equate to bad luck, I'm all for that.


Luck was the WORST!
"Today you won't find good things and will trip a lot unless you wear this ugly shirt you dont even own" 
Yeah... no thanks, I'll pass

I would be happy if she came back but with a new job. Problem is they already have so many npcs without jobs due to them making the game more streamlined. What could they give her?

Personally I would be happy with just a generic fortune that has no impact on your gameplay and an item from some fortune teller themed series. Make it have like 20 or so items and you'd get a years worth of stuff from her.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> Well, I guess this is it for me. I expected nothing and that's what they delivered, in my opinion, so I guess I'll do what I said I'd do, which is leave the game, or at the very least, only log in during times in which you can purchase a (mostly) useless item through the Nook Stop and that's it.
> 
> I have no use for more custom design slots since I have created a grand total of zero and this addition is not going to make that number change. I'm not going to purchase or invite the Sanrio villagers because I only like Etoile and I'm certainly not buying the whole thing for only one villager. They still haven't upgraded the damn shop. They've removed Blanca and probably all minor holidays will be replaced by a cushion or something. They intentionally removed holiday NPCs just so they could add them throughout the year to give the illusion that every update was adding something new. There's so much more than that but the list could be endless.
> 
> All in all, it's pretty clear to me that New Horizons is going to be lacking throughout its entire life span. I mean, if this is the so-called anniversary update (which, by the way, is acknowledged by giving us a cake, woo-hoo), then there won't be any other more meaningful update. I tried to cut them some slack because there's this whole pandemic situation and remain positive but they've made it so hard and I'm done waiting for something that will most likely not come. If they decide to add everything that's missing some day, I might come back, but until then, I've just stopped caring.


I think you just need to take a break from the game. I understand how you feel and I too was feeling the same way when I just feel so fed up of what this game was. You can come back to the game whenever you want. Its not like no one is telling to play it everyday. Its only you have to decide when its the right time. I get there is things in this game that haven't been addressed and I can see where you are coming from. 

I learned that playing this game too much is only going to leave you feeling frustrated or not having a good time. So again take a break and come back when you have a refreshed mindest or if there is a certain update that will interest you in checking out the game. I know many people told me this when I made a thread "What else is there to do in the game when you complete everything?" but you're better off playing a different game if it doesn't bring any joy to you whatsoever. This not me trying to be rude or telling you what you can or cannot do but again, its up to you to decide what makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I think you just need to take a break from the game. I understand how you feel and I too was feeling the same way when I just feel so fed up of what this game was. You can come back to the game whenever you want. Its not like no one is telling to play it everyday. Its only you have to decide when its the right time. I get there is things in this game that haven't been addressed and I can see where you are coming from.
> 
> I learned that playing this game too much is only going to leave you feeling frustrated or not having a good time. So again take a break and come back when you have a refreshed mindest or if there is a certain update that will interest you in checking out the game. I know many people told me this when I made a thread "What else is there to do in the game when you complete everything?" but you're better off playing a different game if it doesn't bring any joy to you whatsoever. This not me trying to be rude or telling you what you can or cannot do but again, its up to you to decide what makes you feel good about yourself.



I mean, I basically play the game every day for 30 minutes, tops, and I always do the usual chores (pick up tree branches, dig up flowers if it has rained, hit rocks and craft stuff with those materials...). It's been like this for months, so I understand and know why I'm feeling frustrated and bored with the game. I guess I was kind of hoping they'd address if anything SOME of the issues, but I feel like they've addressed none of them, which is why this is the straw that broke the camel's back to me.

As I said, I'll just log in to order stuff through the Nook Stop every other day even though I feel like most items are useless, but since it appears that that's the only way to get new items, then I might as well use it. I just feel bad about dropping the game because I really like my villagers, but at least they can't leave unless I let them.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

wolfie1 said:


> Well, I guess this is it for me. I expected nothing and that's what they delivered, in my opinion, so I guess I'll do what I said I'd do, which is leave the game, or at the very least, only log in during times in which you can purchase a (mostly) useless item through the Nook Stop and that's it.
> 
> I have no use for more custom design slots since I have created a grand total of zero and this addition is not going to make that number change. I'm not going to purchase or invite the Sanrio villagers because I only like Etoile and I'm certainly not buying the whole thing for only one villager. They still haven't upgraded the damn shop. They've removed Blanca and probably all minor holidays will be replaced by a cushion or something. They intentionally removed holiday NPCs just so they could add them throughout the year to give the illusion that every update was adding something new. There's so much more than that but the list could be endless.
> 
> All in all, it's pretty clear to me that New Horizons is going to be lacking throughout its entire life span. I mean, if this is the so-called anniversary update (which, by the way, is acknowledged by giving us a cake, woo-hoo), then there won't be any other more meaningful update. I tried to cut them some slack because there's this whole pandemic situation and remain positive but they've made it so hard and I'm done waiting for something that will most likely not come. If they decide to add everything that's missing some day, I might come back, but until then, I've just stopped caring.


I'm about to quit too.

I finally bought another game, and going to escape into that for a while.

NH is a constant let-down.

It's just one disappointment after another.

It's the death of AC at it's core.

I no longer give a crap.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I'm about to quit too.
> 
> I finally bought another game, and going to escape into that for a while.
> 
> ...


I picked up Final Fantasy seven recently and intend to play it for the first time. I think it'll be my go to when I want a break from playing NH.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I picked up Final Fantasy seven recently and intend to play it for the first time. I think it'll be my go to when I want a break from playing NH.


I ordered Mario Odyssey.
Sounds like fun.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I ordered Mario Odyssey.
> Sounds like fun.



It is, have fun.
I think I'll focus on Super Mario 3D World, which I still haven't finished after a month.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

are we just going off the update now?
like if u wanna talk about other games that's cool it's just not related to the original post lol


----------



## BalloonFight (Mar 16, 2021)

Well at least the extra design slots will come in handy, since I'm currently doing a full island re-design. It's an absolute shame that Bianca got replaced by a single item. I really wish that they'd make the shop an actual shop, and not just a let down compared to NL. This was their chance to bring back multiple characters, and add multiple furniture sets... which is a huge letdown imo.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> are we just going off the update now?
> like if u wanna talk about other games that's cool it's just not related to the original post lol


No. We were expressing our disappointment IN the update, and mentioned that it's driven us away from AC, and towards other games.

Hardly off topic.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> are we just going off the update now?
> like if u wanna talk about other games that's cool it's just not related to the original post lol


I just want to add that for me, it's story of seasons when it comes out later this month.

Just thought I'd add that before going back on topic.

On topic, the friend I play the game with was actually my date to prom back when I was at school. So it will be fun to do prom with her again 10 years later. Our prom was 2011


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 16, 2021)

I think everybody's AC criticisms are valid and definitely encourage people to play other games if they are tired of Animal Crossing. I share some of the criticisms and disagree with others.

That said, I think sometimes AC gets held to a different standard than other games. I've finished both the Mario games mentioned (as while as other Switch games), and the content in most other Switch games is about a fraction of that compared to an AC game (even with the features AC is missing). They are fun games, but if amount of content is the thing being criticized, they are shorter experiences and people aren't likely to be playing them for months (or years) like an AC game.


----------



## Mayor Lara (Mar 16, 2021)

Well I Have Mixed Feelings. The Extra Design Slots? Amazing. The Way They Implemented April Fools Day: Horrible. They Just Should Have Brought Blanca Back. And The Extra Customization Is Great Too


----------



## bestfriendsally (Mar 16, 2021)

so it's true  

yay ^^


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> No. We were expressing our disappointment IN the update, and mentioned that it's driven us away from AC, and towards other games.
> 
> Hardly off topic.


i didn't mean u specifically but there were posts that mentioned other games and nothing related to the update
so i was just saying that the post is about the update and so i'd prefer if everyone could stay on topic but whatever i don't even care at this point


----------



## Rosch (Mar 16, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about this.

The content of this update is definitely something I did not expect, but then again, the "anniversary update" is nothing but optimism built by the fanbase. So once again, I admit that I disappointed myself because of my own expectations. Of course, not everything is all bad. This update is bigger compared to many of the previous ones, so I'm still glad about that.


First, we have 6 returning villagers, each with their complete furniture sets and clothing. That in itself is technically better than watered-down events we've been getting.
The anniversary cake is so cute. I kinda want that in real life.
The Pro Editor + is definitely a game changer, at least to those who like to bombard their islands with custom designs. Personally, I'll probably use the cutout standee the most.
Very bummed about April Fool's. Kinda wish this whole thing IS an April Fool's prank.
Bunny Day being shortened to a week instead of 12 is good thing. And having new items is great. Looking forward to more items that I'll probably never use.
As for other seasonal items, guess the prom set is another set to collect. I like the guy's crown though. The Forsythia looks pretty. The globe is perfect for the living room.
Item-exclusivity to the NSO App kinda sucks. And poor Katrina.
The Island Tour Creator will definitely be of use. I kinda want a promotional thingy for my island.

These are just initial impressions since the update isn't out yet. I honestly hope there's more hidden when the update drops. But I doubt it.

Looking forward to April, which is the series' 20th anniversary. Still looking forward to Brewster and the gyroids. I know I'm setting myself up for another disappointment. But hey, it's been a year. I'm already numb.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I think everybody's AC criticisms are valid and definitely encourage people to play other games if they are tired of Animal Crossing. I share some of the criticisms and disagree with others.
> 
> That said, I think sometimes AC gets held to a different standard than other games. I've finished both the Mario games mentioned, and the content in those games is about a fraction of that in an AC game (even with the features AC is missing). They are fun games, but if amount of content is the thing being criticized, they are shorter experiences.


Yeah I think that's why people being overly critical wind's me up. 
My second most played game on switch is my time at portia with 90 hours, and then breath of the wild at 80 hours. 
On new horizons I have 680 hours and I'm still going strong. I couldn't really ask for more after that. At least not for free.

I thought the update was just going to be sanrio stuff which was okay but not super my thing.
Now they announced this and I'm more than hyped for it. More design slots and I really want the prom stuff. 

Bigger updates would of course be amazing and I would be thrilled for one.
But since I've already got so much out of the game...
Plus, it's all but confirmed at some point we are getting a shop upgrade and brewster.

I've got 8 times more time out of this game than any other game on switch and if I spent the time at the cinema, it would have cost me over 8k.

I would be interested to see the play times of those who think they should get bigger updates and compare it to what they put into other games. Because it really does feel like it's unfair to expect so much when we paid so little.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey, I may have missed where this was mentioned but what time is the update dropping?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Hey, I may have missed where this was mentioned but what time is the update dropping?


I got this from an article: 

" All of these new Custom Design related features will be available in the March Update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons set for release on March 18th, 2021. _(some time zones can enjoy the update in the evening on March 17th!)"_

Source:
_








						More Custom Design Slots & Features Are Finally Coming To Animal Crossing: New Horizons (March Update) - Animal Crossing World
					

A long requested wish from Animal Crossing: New Horizons fans has finally been fulfilled by Nintendo after almost a full year of demands! In the latest




					animalcrossingworld.com
				



_


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Hey, I may have missed where this was mentioned but what time is the update dropping?


Don't know where you are from but in the UK I think its 1am (on the 18th)


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you!! That’s good because I’m a night owl so I’ll be able to move in Rilla that night. So excited!!


----------



## Rosch (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Hey, I may have missed where this was mentioned but what time is the update dropping?



It's usually 10AM JST (Japan Standard Time), so that means:

6PM PST, March 17
9PM EST, March 17
1AM GMT, March 18
12PM AEST, March 18


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's usually 10AM JST (Japan Standard Time), so that means:
> 
> 6PM PST, March 17
> 9PM EST, March 17
> ...


Oh wow I live in the East part of USA so it comes out tomorrow night for me. Thats great!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

wait so would i be able to change the timezone on the switch to get it earlier?


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 16, 2021)

Genuine question lol, where did all the “anniversary update” talk come from?
Do games nowadays usually have 1 year updates?
Or is it because of the huge amount of potential content in NH?


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's usually 10AM JST (Japan Standard Time), so that means:
> 
> 6PM PST, March 17
> 9PM EST, March 17
> ...



That’s awesome! I’ll be able to play at 8pm. I plan on making a sanrio item giveaway thread so I’ll be able to take orders so early then.


----------



## Faux (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> wait so would i be able to change the timezone on the switch to get it earlier?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> wait so would i be able to change the timezone on the switch to get it earlier?


That would be awesome but it's not how timezones work. 
Nintendo will send out the signal to everyone at the same time, just the number on our clocks will all be different.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Genuine question lol, where did all the “anniversary update” talk come from?
> Do games nowadays usually have 1 year updates?
> Or is it because of the huge amount of potential content in NH?


it's funny because i was just talking to my sister earlier and she pointed out that games don't normally have 1 year anniversary updates, even NL which i didn't notice lol

but NH is so popular and a lot of people have been talking about the 1 year anniversary coming up so maybe that's why nintendo did it


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Genuine question lol, where did all the “anniversary update” talk come from?
> Do games nowadays usually have 1 year updates?
> Or is it because of the huge amount of potential content in NH?


To Answer your question. The Anniversary talk is about the 1 year anniversary of New Horizions being released which was on March 20, 2020. To put it simple people were wanting more stuff and changes to be added to the game. As what we just showed right now it does do some of that but it wasn't enough for some people.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> To Answer your question. The Anniversary talk is about the 1 year anniversary of New Horizions being released which was on March 20, 2020. To put it simple people were wanting more stuff and changes to be added to the game. As what we just showed right now it does do some of that but it wasn't enough for some people.


I was hoping for a mannequin.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> That would be awesome but it's not how timezones work.
> Nintendo will send out the signal to everyone at the same time, just the number on our clocks will all be different.


i meant like all the other updates, when u could set it to a different timezone the night before 
i just didn't know if i could change the time to unlock villagers, sorry my post was super vague lol


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> To Answer your question. The Anniversary talk is about the 1 year anniversary of New Horizions being released which was on March 20, 2020. To put it simple people were wanting more stuff and changes to be added to the game. As what we just showed right now it does do some of that but it wasn't enough for some people.


Oh lol I know that but I mostly meant why people were expecting a massive update specifically for the anniversary, when it’s not usually something that happens for other games


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Genuine question lol, where did all the “anniversary update” talk come from?
> Do games nowadays usually have 1 year updates?
> Or is it because of the huge amount of potential content in NH?


It was just a symbolic date that people were pinning their hopes on to.
There was never any reason to actually think we would get something on that date over any other.

Someone probably just said it would be cool if it happened and then it snowballed from there.
The more people say something, the easier it is to believe it after all.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Oh lol I know that but I mostly meant why people were expecting a massive update specifically for the anniversary, when it’s not usually something that happens for other games


Well mainly because people were expecting a whole lot of things to come back to the game like Brewster for example. There are other things like improvements to the game, fixing the online system since it lacks a lot of online modes, and of course the villager dialogue not being too good just to name some of the issues people have to the game. That doesn't happen with many games because they are mostly played for one time and people move on to another thing, but Animal Crossing is different because in past games where there was a lot of content to enjoy it didn't quite leave that impact on certain fans of AC.

I hate getting off topic but to be on topic with the recent news that has come out about the update, some people were disappointed that it didn't do much considering its coming out in March 18th and the Sandro will be available in March 26th. Thats why March 20 is considered a 1 year anniversary mainly because people were wanted so much more added to the game.


----------



## azurill (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> That’s awesome! I’ll be able to play at 8pm. I plan on making a sanrio item giveaway thread so I’ll be able to take orders so early then.


Not to get you less excited but do we know if people who already have the cards can use them right away. Unfortunately don’t have the cards myself but seeing this makes me wonder if you have to wait until the 26th. 




It wouldn’t surprise me if they time locked it.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> Not to get you less excited but do we know if people who already have the cards can use them right away. Unfortunately don’t have the cards myself but seeing this makes me wonder if you have to wait until the 26th.
> View attachment 361808
> It wouldn’t surprise me if they time locked it.


They might have done but I don't think they will have. I know you can buy knock off cards or cheat the system in other ways. But it would be a nice loyalty reward for those who got the cards years ago.

Maybe I'm just being too hopeful though


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

azurill said:


> Not to get you less excited but do we know if people who already have the cards can use them right away. Unfortunately don’t have the cards myself but seeing this makes me wonder if you have to wait until the 26th.
> View attachment 361808
> It wouldn’t surprise me if they time locked it.


they did say in the trailer the villagers would be avaliable on the 18th so it would be pretty annoying if they made everyone wait another 8 days
i got my sanrio cards last year specifically to use in NH, i've waited long enough haha


----------



## azurill (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> They might have done but I don't think they will have. I know you can buy knock off cards or cheat the system in other ways. But it would be a nice loyalty reward for those who got the cards years ago.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being too hopeful though


I hope for people that have them they can use them right away. I just wouldn’t be surprised if they did time lock it.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021



Jam86 said:


> they did say in the trailer the villagers would be avaliable on the 18th so it would be pretty annoying if they made everyone wait another 8 days
> i got my sanrio cards last year specifically to use in NH, i've waited long enough haha


Ok I must of missed that part. Yea people have definitely waiting long enough,


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

They could have added the Windmill!


----------



## Etown20 (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Yeah I think that's why people being overly critical wind's me up.
> My second most played game on switch is my time at portia with 90 hours, and then breath of the wild at 80 hours.
> On new horizons I have 680 hours and I'm still going strong. I couldn't really ask for more after that. At least not for free.
> 
> ...



It's tricky - I do think Nintendo is withholding content from old games for updates as a way to prolong the life of the game. I get why they are doing it as a company, and I get why people don't like that. In a perfect world, a lot of this stuff would have already been in the game and the updates would have been features that were *new* to the series, rather than returning features they chose to leave out initially. I think that is all valid.

I do share a similar sentiment though - I've put more hours into this game than my other 6 or 7 Switch games combined, and it is far and away my favorite Switch game, so I want to make sure to give it credit for that.

I also have optimism about future updates because of the pattern we've seen so far. I could end up being way off, but my hope is that in 2 years or so, a lot of the old features/NPCs will have returned.

If people are tired of waiting and want to jump ship, I totally get it (even though I don't share that sentiment), but I do think there is probably a larger 2-3 year plan/road map at work that we as consumers don't know about it.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Genuine question lol, where did all the “anniversary update” talk come from?
> Do games nowadays usually have 1 year updates?
> Or is it because of the huge amount of potential content in NH?



No. It's not a thing with other games.

The monthly updates gave that impression. The datamined info (and the fact that Brewster is still absent) also heavily influenced this thinking. This led to optimism (and monthly disappointments). And since the anniversary is near, March 20th was deemed to be the most appropriate time. That's all there is to it.

Basically, all expectations for the anniversary root from the fanbase. Not Nintendo.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> It's tricky - I do think Nintendo is withholding content from old games for updates as a way to prolong the life of the game. I get why they are doing it as a company, and I get why people don't like that. In a perfect world, a lot of this stuff would have already been in the game and the updates would have been features that were *new* to the series, rather than returning features they chose to leave out initially. I think that is all valid.
> 
> I do share a similar sentiment though - I've put more hours into this game than my other 6 or 7 Switch games combined, and it is far and away my favorite Switch game, so I want to make sure to give it credit for that.
> 
> ...


I do agree with all of that.
There are changes I would make to the game if I could and I would like some of the older furniture sets back.
It would have been great if they built on top of all the old stuff instead of adding it back in over time.

Im not really huge into time travelling so this stuff hasn't really affected me as I got it exactly when I would have even if it was in the game at the time.

I definitely think we will have a larger update coming this year due to datamined stuff.

I also think its totally fair if people want to stop playing the game for a while due to not having new content. 
I normally stop playing animal crossing after 3 or 4 months. Never made it to a year before this game.

I do wonder how people would have reacted if the game came out as it is now but they werent told there will be updates. I could be wrong but I truly think we would see little to no push back


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

The extra slots are good, but I'd prefer furniture.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Too little, too late.
> 
> If they wanted to push fans away, they've succeeded.


In the least rude way possible you've been saying that ever since I came to this site.
You've spent hours here saying that today.
Honestly at this point I don't believe you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

Watch as I some how fill up all 50 slots and ask for more


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Watch as I some how fill up all 50 slots and ask for more


if it makes u feel better, there's technically 100 design slots aha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Free update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons delivers new content! - News - Nintendo Official Site
> 
> 
> For the past year, the Animal Crossing: New Horizons game for the Nintendo Switch system has offered the ability to transform a deserted island brimming with possibility into your own personal paradise. You have our appreciation for all the creativi…
> ...


_*umbrellas omg *_

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021



Jam86 said:


> if it makes u feel better, there's technically 100 design slots aha


And I've filled all 100 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021

This update had probably been the best update this far. If Nintendo keeps this up I'll play more. I'm excited to hold cute pastel custom umbrellas and flags


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

The whoopee cushions have variations. LOL


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

People are sad about Blanca and then there's me who barely remembers or likes Blanca 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021



Moritz said:


> I dont want katrina back really.
> Hated luck and was so happy to be rid of it.
> 
> If they could find another purpose for her im down for it. Or maybe just bring back the roost and let old NPCs visit it. That way they're still about in the game even if they don't do anything.


Yeah no the fact that if you have "bad luck" and you trip is annoying. She doesn't do much anyway.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> People are sad about Blanca and then there's me who barely remembers or likes Blanca


Lowkey me though. I don't really care for Blanca. Found her creepy whenever she visited with her RV and that odd scribble face.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> As a long time fan and player since 2005, I've got a right to be pissed off, just like other people.
> 
> I'm not going to gush over this disappointnent.
> 
> ...


I'm not attacking you.
Just saying there are only so many times you can say that you're done with the game for it to mean anything


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

bruh i'm starting to wish i never posted, i just thought this was a cute update and everyone would like to know about it but there are so many arguements like at the end of the day it's literally just a game 👁👁


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruh i'm starting to wish i never posted, i just thought this was a cute update and everyone would like to know about it but there are so many arguements like at the end of the day it's literally just a game 👁👁


Personally I’m very happy with this update. I’m excited for tomorrow!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Doing the mannequin chant.

Hey, it could work.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruh i'm starting to wish i never posted, i just thought this was a cute update and everyone would like to know about it but there are so many arguements like at the end of the day it's literally just a game 👁👁


Unfortunately, this game has divided players in quite a shocking way.

I'm personally happy. I didn't think we were getting anything aside from Sanrio stuff. Just because the game turned 1 year old did not ever mean Nintendo was going to give us an update with all of our hopes and dreams. This update is giving us plenty of stuff, so I'm content. If others got their hopes up too high, well then unfortunately they're just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Unfortunately, this game has divided players in quite a shocking way.
> 
> I'm personally happy. I didn't think we were getting anything aside from Sanrio stuff. Just because the game turned 1 year old did not ever mean Nintendo was going to give us an update with all of our hopes and dreams. This update is giving us plenty of stuff, so I'm content. If others got their hopes up too high, well then unfortunately they're just going to have to deal with it.


everyone has their own opinion on the updates and that's totally fine 

but it's also true that games rarely celebrate their 1 year anniversary so the fact nintendo is giving us new items to celebrate it, is really cool of them and i'm super happy about it


----------



## oak (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm excited bunny day will have new items! Especially since they seem to be more so rabbit themed rather then egg themed


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> everyone has their own opinion on the updates and that's totally fine
> 
> but it's also true that games rarely celebrate their 1 year anniversary so the fact nintendo is giving us new items to celebrate it, is really cool of them and i'm super happy about it


Yes exactly! I can understand if it's not what people want, but some people were expecting every little thing from NL. Like you said, games don't usually celebrate a 1-year anniversary, so I'm just happy we got anything at all


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Lowkey me though. I don't really care for Blanca. Found her creepy whenever she visited with her RV and that odd scribble face.


No face or scribbles I didn't like her. She's just weird and her holiday isn't worth being put into the game in my opinion. Hers would last the least amount of time of all holidays.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021



mayor.lauren said:


> I saw this on Twitter and thought it was fan-made, like those QOL update videos from Nick Ha on YouTube back when the game first came out. AND THEN I SAW THE LITTLE BLUE CHECKMARK NEXT TO THE ANIMAL CROSSING USERNAME!!! THIS IS REAL Y'ALL!!! (of course it had to be right in the middle of my finals week though... 👁👁)
> 
> Bunny Day may be obnoxious (hopefully the mechanic of the holiday changes, but not getting my hopes too high for this one!) but based on that one item they showed, at least it looks like the furniture is a lot more usable. Imo, this makes the event a lot more tolerable, because at least we may actually get some use out of the  New Bunny Day furniture probably means we'll be getting new furniture for _all _of the holidays going forward, so YAY NEW FURNITURE SETS!!!
> 
> ...


So the video is fake or?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

Milky star said:


> No face or scribbles I didn't like her. She's just weird and her holiday isn't worth being put into the game in my opinion. Hers would last the least amount of time of all holidays.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 16, 2021
> 
> ...


yeah, unfortunately as detailed as it is, the video is fake


----------



## Licorice (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> everyone has their own opinion on the updates and that's totally fine
> 
> but it's also true that games rarely celebrate their 1 year anniversary so the fact nintendo is giving us new items to celebrate it, is really cool of them and i'm super happy about it



I said the same thing in the anniversary thread lmao I never expected an anniversary event because why would there be?? Sure I too miss old npcs but I am content currently with the steady updates. The sanrio update has me excited. I definitely was not expecting all the other stuff they added with this update. The sanrio stuff was enough already to make me happy so now I’m like


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> yeah, unfortunately as detailed as it is, the video is fake


Oh. I got confused. Someone said it was real so xc


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I said the same thing in the anniversary thread lmao I never expected an anniversary event because why would there be?? Sure I too miss old npcs but I am content currently with the steady updates. The sanrio update has me excited. I definitely was not expecting all the other stuff they added with this update. The sanrio stuff was enough already to make me happy so now I’m like


I'm the same! Unlike NL, this game's updates has kept me playing for about a year now! And I have no plans of putting it down


----------



## Faux (Mar 16, 2021)

mostly i'm baffled why the screaming echo seems to be ...

" this isn't a one for one remake of new leaf with brand new features, and until it is, this game is worthless and unenjoyable and no one can change my mind!! "

it's still getting more updates, nintendo has given us multiple things that have been asked for in this single update alone, and while i wish there were other qol updates, it's so so so good, guys.

you can ask for more things without beating a dead horse by screaming how it's not exactly what you wanted 19 times.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 16, 2021)

Very excited for this update!! I'm so happy they're patching this game more than any other Animal Crossing title. It's been a great year for the game, and I still can't stop playing. I've played all of 'em, and I've never enjoyed an Animal Crossing game this much and this consistently.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm going to give Wolfgang a whoopee cushion!

Hey, if we put them everywhere, villagers can sit on them!

Hehehehehehe!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

bruhhh ok but as much as i'd love NL items to return, there's so much new, fresh pieces of furniture and if nintendo just kept the same items for every game then eventually everyone would get bored with them and start complaining about the lack of new things instead

i'm sorry i'm just getting a little annoyed because there's so much hate towards every single update nintendo releases like they're doing the best they can and have added plenty of stuff by now
like how many games actually release this much stuff over a year as a free update and not straight up paid DLC?

honestly i do understand and i want NL stuff too but i just think to myself, i can get NL stuff if i just get my ds and play NL or HHD


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Hoping we get the omelette from NL for bunny day.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Faux said:


> mostly i'm baffled why the screaming echo seems to be ...
> 
> " this isn't a one for one remake of new leaf with brand new features, and until it is, this game is worthless and unenjoyable and no one can change my mind!! "
> 
> ...


The reason why people are upset is because the way Nintendo made the decision to make it so that updates are spread out, but I mean the fact that they even added some QOL update to the game means they are willing to do it and maybe continue. I know that everyone in the AC community is always wanted certain things and I do understand their frustrations, but at the same time they need to not keep expecting so much for big updates for the game. 

The thing is the changes to the game will happen eventually but again its clear from the start that the game came out during a time of a pandemic so I get that most of the stuff that was in the game was left out and added in later in order to polish the game over time, but I know the 1 year wait is starting to bother people. I too was annoyed with the game and I took a long break from it. I learned to keep more opened minded for updates. If there is something I don't like then I would not be interested but if its something I do like then I would turn on the game. 

I know what I'm saying isn't new and I know this has been said by others but it is true that this game has really divided the community.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruhhh ok but as much as i'd love NL items to return, there's so much new, fresh pieces of furniture and if nintendo just kept the same items for every game then eventually everyone would get bored with them and start complaining about the lack of new things instead
> 
> i'm sorry i'm just getting a little annoyed because there's so much hate towards every single update nintendo releases like they're doing the best they can and have added plenty of stuff by now
> like how many games actually release this much stuff over a year as a free update and not straight up paid DLC?
> ...


I'm honestly getting to the point where I think I'm going to stop coming here.
I understand that not everyone can like the game and that's perfectly fine.

But I am annoyed that the site I come to because I love the game so much is filled with certain people that can't go 5 seconds without trashing the game or complaining about every single thing.

I mean lots of cool stuff got announced for the game today. It should be a time to celebrate but yet this is going on.


----------



## Faux (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> The reason why people are upset is because the way Nintendo made the decision to make it so that updates are spread out, but I mean the fact that they even added some QOL update to the game means they are willing to do it and maybe continue. I know that everyone in the AC community is always wanted certain things and I do understand their frustrations, but at the same time they need to not keep expecting so much for big updates for the game.
> 
> The thing is the changes to the game will happen eventually but again its clear from the start that the game came out during a time of a pandemic so I get that most of the stuff that was in the game was left out and added in later in order to polish the game over time, but I know the 1 year wait is starting to bother people. I too was annoyed with the game and I took a long break from it. I learned to keep more opened minded for updates. If there is something I don't like then I would not be interested but if its something I do like then I would turn on the game.
> 
> I know what I'm saying isn't new and I know this has been said by others but it is true that this game has really divided the community.



i just don't see that justifying the vitriol especially over this update, tbh.  i get being disappointed something you want didn't happen, but i don't think it's much to xpect people *not* to kick, scream and threaten across _multiple threads_ to quit this game over not getting like, the princess set back from NL.  if you're _so _pressed over the set .. go play nl??  or, you know, just ... learn to enjoy *one* thing from these updates.  idk man.

i'm just right tired of people acting like they're entitled to every single thing they want and then more, i guess, to the point where no one's allowed to rejoice in anything because they have to state a thousand different ways how useless this feature or that feature is, acting like no one can enjoy it.  if that's the end of the game for you, then ... stop talking about it.  we can't suddenly make you enjoy something you're hellbent on hating, lol.   

feels like walking into mcdonald's, saying because they won't sell you a pumpkin latte on easter that you'll never go to mcdonald's again.  it accomplishes nothing, and is just a lot of tiring negativity for something you'll likely get with patience in time.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

I am so excited I can hardly stand it!

I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Rosch (Mar 16, 2021)

I've learned to be VERY patient with this game. Pretty sure there's more to come as the datamine suggests. This is just the start of Year 2. I'll continue giving this game a chance as long as the developers continue to support it.

Regardless of opinion, let's just respect each others' views and move on. There's nothing to gain from this apart from additional TBT when we post. Other people's dissatisfaction should not affect how a person plays and enjoys the game. I am playing for me, not for others.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm pretty shocked... I never thought Nintendo would actually add more custom design slots. It's something a large portion of players have dreamed of with little hope of actually receiving. New Horizons has the most design slots of any Animal Crossing game already, right? Nintendo listened to the players in this regard and I'm so appreciative. An extra 50 slots?! That is so awesome!  

They shortened Bunny Day, which I know lot of people complained about it being too long. We are getting new Bunny Day items which is great. I'm guessing that means all the other holidays will get some new items too. New items to customize is very cool! I'm in love with that little orange tree item. Overall, some great new things added and quality of life changes!

I'm happy and satisfied.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow, an update that's worth it! Happy to see all of it! It's a lot of new stuff too besides just a lame holiday update. I'm really pumped to get the Sanrio folk in my town and actually use my cards!


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

Faux said:


> i just don't see that justifying the vitriol especially over this update, tbh.  i get being disappointed something you want didn't happen, but i don't think it's much to xpect people *not* to kick, scream and threaten across _multiple threads_ to quit this game over not getting like, the princess set back from NL.  if you're _so _pressed over the set .. go play nl??  or, you know, just ... learn to enjoy *one* thing from these updates.  idk man.
> 
> i'm just right tired of people acting like they're entitled to every single thing they want and then more, i guess, to the point where no one's allowed to rejoice in anything because they have to state a thousand different ways how useless this feature or that feature is, acting like no one can enjoy it.  if that's the end of the game for you, then ... stop talking about it.  we can't suddenly make you enjoy something you're hellbent on hating, lol.
> 
> feels like walking into mcdonald's, saying because they won't sell you a pumpkin latte on easter that you'll never go to mcdonald's again.  it accomplishes nothing, and is just a lot of tiring negativity for something you'll likely get with patience in time.


This is what I never understood. Nintendo did not set out to make out NL 2.0. It's New Horizons. It is its own Animal Crossing game; not a remake or a remaster. If people aren't happy with it, then it's time to let things go and move on. There are plenty of other life sims out there, while everyone is fully allowed their own opinions, they can clearly just leave the game and move on to better things. 

I find it shocking by how much energy people put into saying the same thing 50 times. Once or twice is more than enough to get the message across. But when I start seeing it every day, and it's the thing lines or paragraph, I start to wonder if those people would be better off moving onto others things. It's redundant.

Anyway, that's my two cents. Just wanted to say how much I agree with your statement.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I've learned to be VERY patient with this game. Pretty sure there's more to come as the datamine suggests. This is just the start of Year 2. I'll continue giving this game a chance as long as the developers continue to support it.
> 
> Regardless of opinion, let's just respect each others' views and move on. There's nothing to gain from this apart from additional TBT when we post. Other people's dissatisfaction should not affect how a person plays and enjoys the game. I am playing for me, not for others.


No matter what thread it is weather its positive or negative there is always going to be an argument between others. I know we try our best to be respectful but things can get out of hand really quickly. Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 16, 2021)

Eureka said:


> I'm pretty shocked... I never thought Nintendo would actually add more custom design slots. It's something a large portion of players have dreamed of with little hope of actually receiving. New Horizons has the most design slots of any Animal Crossing game already, right? Nintendo listened to the players in this regard and I'm so appreciative. An extra 50 slots?! That is so awesome!
> 
> They shortened Bunny Day, which I know lot of people complained about it being too long. We are getting new Bunny Day items which is great. I'm guessing that means all the other holidays will get some new items too. New items to customize is very cool! I'm in love with that little orange tree item. Overall, some great new things added and quality of life changes!
> 
> I'm happy and satisfied.


I'm taking a wait and see approach but these updates don't feel minor to me; maybe it's just so much being released at one time. I think it's a positive how this month has gone and with the present situation lightening up hopefully there are more updates, albeit soon on the horizon as a result. I'm going to try to get a Sanrio pack as well; in fact my local Target will probably get tired of me calling and just put one aside for me.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I feel those of us who are disappointed can't talk about that, as we get attacked for it, and forced to live in the rant thread.
> 
> If you don't want to read real, honest opinions, then put that in the topic title.
> 
> "Please share your opinions ONLY if you agree with mine, and are 100% positive"


i'm sorry i'm just tired and was getting stressed out so i do apologise if i sounded like i was against everyone's opinion because i'm not

i completely understand a lot of people were disappointed but i guess i was just annoyed at all the constant arguing and negativity going on

so of course everyone is allowed to have and share their opinion, that's totally fine
but we also need to remember that at the end of the day, animal crossing is just a game and i just felt like all the arguing was getting out of hand that's all


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

I can't say how I feel.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i'm sorry i'm just tired and was getting stressed out so i do apologise if i sounded like i was against everyone's opinion because i'm not
> 
> i completely understand a lot of people were disappointed but i guess i was just annoyed at all the constant arguing and negativity going on
> 
> ...


It happens in general just like with any other game besides animal crossing where they announce new stuff and half of the community is either happy or angry about it. As the old saying goes "You cannot please everyone"


----------



## whitherward (Mar 16, 2021)

oooh more custom design slots has got me really energized to go back and work on half-finished island redesign. that plus the fact that its finally spring again!

also unironically psyched for the new bunny day items just based on the cute little egg-shaped sign shown in the tweets. (and sanrio items! gosh, maybe this will push my island from cottage-core to more fairy-core/kid-core? idk but it's got me excited about decorating again)


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> No matter what thread it is weather its positive or negative there is always going to be an argument between others. I know we try our best to be respectful but things can get out of hand really quickly. Welcome to the Internet.


I will admit that my temper got out of control a little tonight.
Its just hearing so much negativity all the time on here can be pretty draining. I've held back a few times from saying anything about it.

But then they announced loads of awesome looking stuff when I genuinely thought there was nothing more to the update. It was amazing.

And yet it still didn't seem good enough. People were actually angry about the surprise extras because it wasn't the extra stuff they wanted.

It reached a boiling point for me because there is so much to be happy about but some people have to still complain and trash something while you're busy trying to cheer it on.

It gets to a certain point where I don't even understand why those who hate the game come here at all.

But thats just more ranting from me so sorry.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I feel those of us who are disappointed can't talk about that, as we get attacked for it, and forced to live in the rant thread.
> 
> If you don't want to read real, honest opinions, then put that in the topic title.
> 
> "Please share your opinions ONLY if you agree with mine, and are 100% positive"


I don't think so. I just feel that there is a time and place for it. I specifically do not enter the rant thread to share my positivity of the game because that is going against the thread's purpose and would only lead to arguing. This thread's purpose is to discuss the latest update, so I think it's only expected that rants concerning the game at large wouldn't be well received.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 16, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> No matter what thread it is weather its positive or negative there is always going to be an argument between others. I know we try our best to be respectful but things can get out of hand really quickly. Welcome to the Internet.


I know that and am very fully aware of it. There are criticisms that are reasonable, and then there are some that are questionable. This scenario is expected every time there's an update. That's why I try to mediate.


----------



## mooseco (Mar 16, 2021)

Well this is nice. Especially right after the Mario stuff


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

I'll decorate my entire island with whoopee cushions!


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Yep. As it should be. ^_^
> 
> There are so many NL items I had planned on using for my island, and after doing what everyone told me, that was to 'hang in there, maybe in a future update', and not receiving a single item out of hundreds of them over the period of an entire year, I'm a little down.
> 
> ...


Well, we are still getting updates with no sign of a slowdown anytime soon. This upcoming update is actually adding a significant amount of brand new furniture as well as NL furniture. The Sanrio furniture collection is very large, and we're not only getting it back, but we're getting it back in the highest quality both in mesh and texture, that the series has ever seen. That's great stuff.

You're saying too little too late, yet you are also showing you care by continuously criticizing the game for its lack of NL content.  I've seen you post screenshots of you playing the game and yet you comment how it's made you want to quit in a week and that its items are trash. I mean, clearly you still do care for the game, and it's not little too late for you after all, so what's the sense in coming to an update thread just to post multiple post after post with negativity? I just think some positivity goes a long way. Putting respectful constructive criticism in the right places is also a help.


----------



## MaxM (Mar 16, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> This is what I never understood. Nintendo did not set out to make out NL 2.0. It's New Horizons. It is its own Animal Crossing game; not a remake or a remaster. If people aren't happy with it, then it's time to let things go and move on. There are plenty of other life sims out there, while everyone is fully allowed their own opinions, they can clearly just leave the game and move on to better things.



Noone expected a remake, but you'd expect a sequel to build upon and improve on what was already there... The fact that the animals don't even do basic things like come around to your house anymore or show you old letters you wrote to them is just sad. They're soulless and dead compared to the old games and don't even use the things you design for them for the most part (I've NEVER seen more than one animal at the cafes and other things I've built, some places I haven't seen anyone)

Animal Crossing has just become a designer and dress up game at this point. The animals are just decoration. It's no longer a quirky life sim and maybe you're right that some of us need to accept that, but it's still a shame to see so much wasted potential and that they've placed designing over literally everything else which has taken a huge step backwards.


----------



## amemome (Mar 16, 2021)

wooot!! excited about this update! love that there's more of a purpose for that mobile app -- I'm on my phone a lot more often than I'm on my switcg.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I will admit that my temper got out of control a little tonight.
> Its just hearing so much negativity all the time on here can be pretty draining. I've held back a few times from saying anything about it.
> 
> But then they announced loads of awesome looking stuff when I genuinely thought there was nothing more to the update. It was amazing.
> ...


I hate to say it as someone who has loved coming here since the City Folk days, but I've honestly taken breaks from TBT during NH because of the incessant negativity posted in virtually every thread. I know the subreddit of Animal Crossing is immensely in favor of New Horizons and people with a positive love for the game. I recommend you check there if you are having stress coming here.

I do understand not enjoying a game's latest iteration though, I really do. I've seen it with The Sims 4. However, The Sims 4 had an abysmal launch and only supplemented that terrible launch by overcharging people ridiculous prices for poorly made DLC lacking content. After YEARS of it existing and lacking compared to its predecessors, they've announced a whole new category of overpriced DLC content. Yet, here we have New Horizons which honestly had a terrific launch and has only continued to get better through FREE patches at a very steady, consistent rate. What is going on here is NOTHING compared to how EA is treating The Sims 4, and I think that should be recognized. And, at the same time, though I am not a fan of it much, I do understand that there are LOADS of people who still love The Sims 4 for what it is! It's necessary for me to give EA feedback but also necessary that I don't ruin the experience of others. I think some should be mindful of that logic, too, here. Just my personal thoughts.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 16, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I hate to say it as someone who has loved coming here since the City Folk days, but I've honestly taken breaks from TBT during NH because of the incessant negativity posted in virtually every thread. I know the subreddit of Animal Crossing is immensely in favor of New Horizons and people with a positive love for the game. I recommend you check there if you are having stress coming here.
> 
> I do understand not enjoying a game's latest iteration though, I really do. I've seen it with The Sims 4. However, The Sims 4 had an abysmal launch and only supplemented that terrible launch by overcharging people ridiculous prices for poorly made DLC lacking content. After YEARS of it existing and lacking compared to its predecessors, they've announced a whole new category of overpriced DLC content. Yet, here we have New Horizons which honestly had a terrific launch and has only continued to get better through FREE patches at a very steady, consistent rate. What is going on here is NOTHING compared to how EA is treating The Sims 4, and I think that should be recognized. And, at the same time, though I am not a fan of it much, I do understand that there are LOADS of people who still love The Sims 4 for what it is! It's necessary for me to give EA feedback but also necessary that I don't ruin the experience of others. I think some should be mindful of that logic, too, here. Just my personal thoughts.


Thanks for the recommendation. Might have to check it out. Not really used reddit before apart from when I gave away raymond on nofee one. It was frustrating but I think that was just the rules they had in place around signatures.

I do miss when the sims was good.
But it is a good example. I dont play the sims 4 any more and play mainly sims 3. It's just where the heart and soul of the series is to me.
I've given EA my feedback but I stay away from the community as I know the game is theirs now.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 16, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> I hate to say it as someone who has loved coming here since the City Folk days, but I've honestly taken breaks from TBT during NH because of the incessant negativity posted in virtually every thread. I know the subreddit of Animal Crossing is immensely in favor of New Horizons and people with a positive love for the game. I recommend you check there if you are having stress coming here.
> 
> I do understand not enjoying a game's latest iteration though, I really do. I've seen it with The Sims 4. However, The Sims 4 had an abysmal launch and only supplemented that terrible launch by overcharging people ridiculous prices for poorly made DLC lacking content. After YEARS of it existing and lacking compared to its predecessors, they've announced a whole new category of overpriced DLC content. Yet, here we have New Horizons which honestly had a terrific launch and has only continued to get better through FREE patches at a very steady, consistent rate. What is going on here is NOTHING compared to how EA is treating The Sims 4, and I think that should be recognized. And, at the same time, though I am not a fan of it much, I do understand that there are LOADS of people who still love The Sims 4 for what it is! It's necessary for me to give EA feedback but also necessary that I don't ruin the experience of others. I think some should be mindful of that logic, too, here. Just my personal thoughts.


That Sims 4 example is brilliant and shows exactly what NH isn’t, and I never even thought about it that way. I understand that not everyone will be happy, but boy oh boy, am I ever glad Nintendo made the updates free. Because at the end of the day, they could’ve gone the scummy EA route, and made everything paid DLC.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 16, 2021)

The standee being here basically replicates all the minor events from NL, I'm hoping to see the work of the skilled artists from the community. I'm sure they'll be able to bring designs that can be used for many things!

Thanks to the Sanrio stuff, this update is probably the largest item-wise. We don't know how they are going to work yet, and the mystery has now also invaded the new Nook Points things (how many items are there? are they tradeable? orderable?) but there are many things coming overall: around 34 Sanrio furniture, 18 Sanrio home interior design, 12+ Sanrio clothing, 5+ seasonal furniture, 6 seasonal clothing, 2 seasonal home interior design, 1 handheld and 2+ NSO related furniture. And this is without color variations (confirmed for the Switch Lite, whoopie cushion and prom sash). ~76 items seems good!


----------



## Plume (Mar 16, 2021)

More design slots is such a dream, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself. I'm definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

I think people can be disappointed in this game but, it gets to a point that the disappointment outweighs the excitement thus ruining the whole vibe of the updates each go around.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm excited for the flags cuz I get to have a pride or blm flag to walk around with ~


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm REALLY hoping that a Nook's Cranny update has been cleverly hidden amongst these other features.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe in a future update we will get more furniture, like rococo. I miss that. ^_^


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> To me, it's pastel plastic rubbish.
> 
> I'm talking about furniture like the rococo set.
> 
> ...


At least you called it a couple months ago Johnny...you said we'd get a cake


----------



## Meira (Mar 16, 2021)

The update looks promising. Wish there was some more QoL but I'm sure Nintendo has it planned later down the line. 

Also was hoping we can place rugs outside


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 16, 2021)

Meira said:


> The update looks promising. Wish there was some more QoL but I'm sure Nintendo has it planned later down the line.
> 
> Also was hoping we can place rugs outside


I agree, I hope the next qol update is to print multiple nmts at once, thats literally all I need lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 16, 2021)

I think overall this update was a nice surprise. It didn't have a video but, I feel better knowing that since I won't most likely be able to get the cards I'll have other things to enjoy ! I've been saving so many custom designs on Pinterest this update is just perfectly timed.


----------



## theplushfrog (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been hyped for the build a bear collab since I was randomly browsing bab's website and stumbled upon it. I'm really hoping it's more than just npcs.

I've also seen a couple yters comment that the 50 new slots are 50 per section (50 for normal custom slots, 50 for pro custom slots) does anyone have anything to back this? When I was reading the update it wasn't clear where the 50 slots would be or if it would be 50 each.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 16, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I'm tired of being made to feel like crap because I'm not one of the toxically positive sheep that fall into line by praising non praise worthy items.



You feel like crap about what people are saying then call people who are positive towards the updates toxic sheep? Not very nice. You don't get to decide if the items are praise worthy or not. That comes down to personal opinion.

When I posted in this thread I purposely didn't touch on the negativity even though it does bother me, but I won't be silent when someone is calling people who enjoy the items toxic sheep.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2021)

Time locking is annoying!

I have big plans for those cushions and my villagers.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2021)

Calling me a depressed donkey. 

Thanks.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Vsmith (Mar 17, 2021)

All I have to say is... Yay!!! it's about time we had more design slots!!! I'm excited for the new update!!


----------



## littlewing (Mar 17, 2021)

hmm. mixed feelings. i'm in a weird spot where i'm happy about the added design slots and the sanrio villagers, but mostly on behalf of other people. i personally don't care for the sanrio aesthetic, and i barely use custom designs, so there's nothing here to entice me to play again... but still nice to see stuff people have been asking for added to the game! it's a good sign, i think.

re: the nook points rewards, i might be misremembering, but i _think _the poster they showed as an example also shows up in the beginning of the game when you start a new island, at the airport where timmy & tommy greet you? if so, this makes me wonder if the reward items will be items that have been in the game since launch but previously unavailable to the player... or maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part. i just really want that rubber tree in nook's cranny.


----------



## Eureka (Mar 17, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Lay off me.
> 
> I'm ill with diabetes in the middle of a raging hypo being trolled at every angle for not being happy with every aspect of the update.
> 
> ...



Okay, I had written up a long reply to your previous post directed at me but it really isn't worth it at this point. When I say that, I mean it isn't worth causing another person so much stress. I don't want you to be so upset. Just calm down, okay? You are fine, it is all good.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2021)

theplushfrog said:


> I've been hyped for the build a bear collab since I was randomly browsing bab's website and stumbled upon it. I'm really hoping it's more than just npcs.
> 
> I've also seen a couple yters comment that the 50 new slots are 50 per section (50 for normal custom slots, 50 for pro custom slots) does anyone have anything to back this? When I was reading the update it wasn't clear where the 50 slots would be or if it would be 50 each.


The tweet says that: "receive 50 more slots in both Custom Designs and Pro Designs each", so the wording does imply that 100 total slots are going to be added.

edit: to add a bit more, the official PR states that "And with a new expansion of 50 slots added to both the Normal Custom Design mode and Pro Custom Design mode, you can truly let your imagination run wild!" It''s more less confirmed 



luckytrait said:


> re: the nook points rewards, i might be misremembering, but i _think _the poster they showed as an example also shows up in the beginning of the game when you start a new island, at the airport where timmy & tommy greet you? if so, this makes me wonder if the reward items will be items that have been in the game since launch but previously unavailable to the player... or maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part. i just really want that rubber tree in nook's cranny.


You are right, the poster is also on display on Resident Services.* @Pyoopi *made a nice thread some time ago about the furniture on RS and some people (or at least me haha), were willing to take the exact poster for own use, so I'm happy I can get it soon.

On one hand, I hope we get some of the NPC furniture there, but I don't like the need for NSO. It will all depend on how easy they are to get (if I redeem it once with NP can I redeem later with bells/NM? If so, I can trade them to everyone who doesn't have a phone).


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

It makes me wonder if the items on the NSO mobile app are the items that are on display around the island but were initially unpurchasable. Like that snake plant on Able Sisters, or the benches on the museum. I'd also love to have the calendar found inside the Resident Services.


----------



## theplushfrog (Mar 17, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> The tweet says that: "receive 50 more slots in both Custom Designs and Pro Designs each", so the wording does imply that 100 total slots are going to be added.
> 
> edit: to add a bit more, the official PR states that "And with a new expansion of 50 slots added to both the Normal Custom Design mode and Pro Custom Design mode, you can truly let your imagination run wild!" It''s more less confirmed



Fair! I had read those and must've missed the "each" on the tweet, so I was concerned it could just be 25 and 25, totaling 50--not that that wouldn't be welcome, but 50 each is amazing.

On the topic of the reward nook points, I'm a bit concerned it's going to turn into a "pay for gems" type thing, but ACNH isn't a mobile phone game, so it's a lot less likely. I am excited if we get some more of the cool furniture in pocket camp, tho.


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2021)

If the Nook Points system ends up being horrible, I'm personally slapping with a net all those people who wanted the game to be more like Pocket Camp. Nintendo and their friend, the monkey's paw listened to you.

*slaps*


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 17, 2021)

Well, I'll be... Nintendo actually did it. They're giving us more design slots! This is the highlight of the update for me. 

I'm surprised that they're adding more... for lack of a better word, "US common" items. First it was football and now it's prom. From what I understand, prom isn't popular in other countries. I hope that other nations get this same treatment as well. Yes, I know that we already have some representation in the monthly items...but still... I would love to get some Day of the Dead items next November. Especially a papel picado banner. Either way, the wallpaper and flooring are so cute!



Rosch said:


> It makes me wonder if the items on the NSO mobile app are the items that are on display around the island but were initially unpurchasable. Like that snake plant on Able Sisters, or the benches on the museum. I'd also love to have the calendar found inside the Resident Services.



Oooooo, yes! I like this idea. I'm in love with the quilt, wall-mounted spool rack organizer, the box with fabric bolts, and organizer inside Ables; and would  gladly purchase them in a heartbeat if they ever become available.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Huh Nintendo actually gave people what they wanted. I personally didn't want any, but I've seen people begging for more custom design slots and I think they deserve it. Everything else in the update is meh to me. I don't think I have a target near me, so i'm not sure if I can get the Sanrio villagers and scalpers will buy em all so I guess I'll have to deal without em.
(Tell me shrunk is next I want to hear another corny joke by him)


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Well, I'll be... Nintendo actually did it. They're giving us more design slots! This is the highlight of the update for me.
> 
> I'm surprised that they're adding more... for lack of a better word, "US common" items. First it was football and now it's prom. From what I understand, prom isn't popular in other countries. I hope that other nations get this same treatment as well. Yes, I know that we already have some representation in the monthly items...but still... I would love to get some Day of the Dead items next November. Especially a papel picado banner. Either way, the wallpaper and flooring are so cute!


YES. Mexico needs more items and Día de Muertos is the perfect "everyone knows about this holiday". A banner made of papel picado, little calaveritas de azúcar/chocolate/amaranto, a cempasúchil bouquet...


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 17, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Yes I care or I wouldn't complain.
> 
> To me, the Sanrio items are pastel plastic rubbish.
> 
> ...


Well, I disagree. I loved the Sanrio items in New Leaf, and now they’re going to look more beautiful than ever in New Horizons. I’ll even be able to keep them outside for the first time, and get to truly enjoy them without shoving them in one of my rooms to rarely be seen. I’m so excited for them and this update and think Nintendo is doing a wonderful job. 

And, it’s interesting, you say you simply care, but here you are, calling myself and Animal Crossing FANS on an Animal Crossing FANSITE, “toxicially (what word even is this?) positive sheep,” and claiming that _you’re_ the one being shamed. On a thread that is ONLY discussing the CONTENT of the upcoming update. Why? And honestly, the only person I have seen consistently shame others for loving a game on a fansite literally designed to share love and attention for this series is you. Do you realize this toxic behavior is driving people away from this forum? I stopped coming here as frequently because of this type of thing. I do my trading and giveaways elsewhere now. I just truly think it’s almost laughable -- the idea of being called an Animal Crossing sheep on an Animal Crossing fan-created forum, not even run nor endorsed by Nintendo themselves.

You feel the way you do because that is the energy you have consistenly put out since before this game even released. I recall many of your posts. You said you wouldn’t buy it. You did. You said you’d quit it. You didn’t. You said everything is trash, the updates are terrible, etc., yet you post screenshots of yourself playing the game and enjoying the updates. I really question whether or not your opinions are authentic or if this is some strange attempt at trolling to bring people down. At any case, I come to this forum, along with others, because I enjoy Animal Crossing and it makes me happy. If you come here solely to post feedback, I think your feedback will likely be heard more efficiently using this link to contact Nintendo instead, as this isn’t a Nintendo-ran forum. I hope one day you can find a more positive outlook on the game and act in a more appropriate manner towards people who just come here for fun, friends, and a good time.

As you like to say, “over and out.”


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2021)

Nobody wants an honest opinion, so I will bury my feelings and keep them to myself here. 

I still love my island, now that my wife has a character.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 17, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Do not ever dictate to me how you think I should feel or presume to know what I think.
> 
> You know nothing.
> 
> ...


Nope, I just love the game and think everyone deserves a safe space to share their love for this game without the name calling and shaming. There’s enough of that elsewhere, and this has always been such a very innocent and kind community forum ever since I’ve stumbled upon it right before City Folk was released.

And I love reading, sharing, and discussing positive/negative feedback, too! I think it improves a game immensely. I’ve seen it shape games for the better, and I don’t think Animal Crossing: New Horizons is perfect, thus could benefit a lot from feedback. Calling others who like the game, “sheep”? I think we’re all better than that. Again, I hope you’re able to find peace with the game in the future. Wish you the best.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> Nope, I just love the game and think everyone deserves a safe space to share their love for this game without the name calling and shaming. There’s enough of that elsewhere, and this has always been such a very innocent and kind community forum ever since I’ve stumbled upon it right before City Folk was released.


I agree, I also deserve the same safety.

I also love the game.
Have done for sixteen years.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

Just saw this now! Nintendo wow they really do listen to the fans (when something is talked about as much as design slots have been ever since the game's release~ it's only a matter of time, Brewster  )

This is some pretty fantastic news, I'll say. Can't wait to see what kinds of new creative design paths/custom patterns the AC community comes up with now. A whole new world of possibilities just opened up!  I wonder what other little secret updates Nintendo has in store for us... Return of Tortimer Island? Yes please! Come back to us, Kapp'n! Sing those sea shanties about love 'n' cucumbers! This is the one feature I'd really love to 'sea' as this summer's possible update!


----------



## theplushfrog (Mar 17, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I'm surprised that they're adding more... for lack of a better word, "US common" items. First it was football and now it's prom. From what I understand, prom isn't popular in other countries. I hope that other nations get this same treatment as well. Yes, I know that we already have some representation in the monthly items...but still... I would love to get some Day of the Dead items next November. Especially a papel picado banner. Either way, the wallpaper and flooring are so cute!


I'm pretty disappointed with how little they did for Hanukkah, so I'm pretty sure they're just looking at numbers of US players and wanting to keep us happy.... But I hope they'll do better anyway. I _am_ glad they're at least putting the effort in of adding single items for a lot of various holidays in other countries in the nook holiday section, even if they're not full-on holidays in-game.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just saw this now! Nintendo wow they really do listen to the fans (when something is talked about as much as design slots have been ever since the game's release~ it's only a matter of time, Brewster  )
> 
> This is some pretty fantastic news, I'll say. Can't wait to see what kinds of new creative design paths/custom patterns the AC community comes up with now. A whole new world of possibilities just opened up!  I wonder what other little secret updates Nintendo has in store for us... Return of Tortimer Island? Yes please! Come back to us, Kapp'n! Sing those sea shanties about love 'n' cucumbers! This is the one feature I'd really love to 'sea' as this summer's possible update!


oooh i'd love a kapp'n update, he's one of my favourite NPCs   
tortimer island is super lit too and would fit perfectly with the game's island theme


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> oooh i'd love a kapp'n update, he's one of my favourite NPCs
> tortimer island is super lit too and would fit perfectly with the game's island theme


I spent looong hours just chilling on Tortimer Island farming coconut beetles, the nighttime theme was so relaxing omg I can't tell you how many times I dozed off listening to it lol it was so relaxing tho, so I didn't mind ^^

The return of Kapp'n and Tortimer Island would be the best thing to happen to NH imo


----------



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

Due to a high volume of reports we are (temporarily) closing this thread until it can be properly reviewed by our moderation team.

*EDIT*: upon review by several members of our team we have chosen to replace this thread with a staff-led discussion thread *here*.


----------

